# Snow Leopard : logiciels (in)compatibles



## bompi (29 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

ce fil a pour vocation de réunir la liste des remarques concernant les (in)compatibilités de tout  logiciel avec Snow Leopard.

Le site snowleopard.wikidot.com sert pour l'instant de référence, vos contributions servant à compléter les informations qu'il délivre.

Autant que possible veillez à parcourir ce fil, à y rechercher avec le(s) moteur(s) de recherche une information avant d'y ajouter votre grain de sel.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MrSoul (29 Août 2009)

J'ai fais un petit essais de tout ce qui trainait sur mon disque, vu le nombre, vous comprendrez que la plupart sont en démo.

Qui marche :

iView Media Pro
iView Catalog Reader
Expression Media 2
Capture NX 2
Aperture 2
Lightroom 2
PTGui Pro
Pano2VR
La suite CS4 (j'ai testé Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator, Acrobat)
Firefox
Thunderbird
VLC
Spotify
NetNewsWire
Vuze
Amule
GimmeSomeTune
Musorg
Switch
Caffeine
The Unarchiver
UnRarX
Zipeg
7zX
MacHacha
Split & Concat
LiquidMac
MacSaber
Mactracker
Celestia
Google Earth
Stellarium 0.9.1 (la version 10 n'a jamais marché chez moi)
CoconutBattery
Bean
OpenOffice.org
Smultron
TextWrangler
Xyle scope
Extensis Suitecase Fusion
Finale NotePad 2009
FreeWRL
Garmin BaseCamp
Garmin RoadTrip
Filmotech
ArtRage 2.5 Starter Edition
MacTheRipper
OpenTTD
ScummVM
MPlayer OSX
RealPlayer
Veoh Player
Veoh Web Player
Zattoo (mais ne sait toujours pas lire les media chez moi...)
Les Sims 3
MAMP
MelodyAssistant
Panini (qui fonctionne depuis la mise à jour en 10.6)
PerfX Gamut Viewer 3D
VueScan
Helicon Focus
PhotoLinker
GPSPhotoLinker
myTracks
PhotoGPSEditor
PhotoInfoEditor
Bracketeer
Enfuse
ImageFuser
Photomatix Pro
qtpfsgui
XFuse
AutopanoPro
Hugin
Pano2VR
PTGui Pro
Capture One
RAW Developer
Raw Photo Processor
NoiseNinja
QuarkXPress Passport
Radio France
RapidoSerial
SF Universal Launcher
Toast Titanium 10
ScreenFlow
Adium
FileZilla
Firefox
Flickr Uploadr
KisMAC
NetNewsWire
Opera
RSSOwl
SiteSucker
Skype
Sunbird
Taco HTML Edit
Thunderbird
Transmission
Vuze




Problèmes :

Corel Painter X : Demande à être réinstallé
LogicielMac Update : Ne trouve pas de mise à jour
Flip4Mac ne fonctionne pas, (une réinstallation doit régler le problème)
PhoneAgent dit qu'il est incompatible
FStream plante
DivX Player me demande de réinstaller OS X, trop drôle 
Joost plante mais, ça marche encore ???
Boxer (DosBox)
SIGMA Photo Pro plante


Demande Rosetta (que je n'ai pas installé) :

Eye-One Match
FontDoctor X
Freemind
Ganttproject
Freeciv
Frozen-Bubble
StepMania
GPSBabel+
freeDoc
CubicConverter


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2009)

Ce qui serait pas mal : éditer ton post et mettre les versions des logiciels 
Voire les ranger par catégorie ou par ordre alphabétique.


----------



## MrSoul (29 Août 2009)

Outch, vu le nombre de logiciel, ça va être difficile, pour la très grande majorité, ils sont dans leur dernière version et à jours.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Août 2009)

J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice:

iStat Menus
XMarks
Glims
Saft
Growl


----------



## regsam (29 Août 2009)

iOrganize version 6.2.4 
http://www.brunoblondeau.com/iorganize/

Bean  Version 2.3.1
http://www.bean-osx.com/Bean.html


----------



## applejuice (29 Août 2009)

> J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice:
> 
> iStat Menus
> XMarks
> ...



Marche ou marche pas ?


----------



## regsam (29 Août 2009)

iStatMenu ne fonctionne pas, sauf la version Pro
Growl fonctionne


----------



## yhanatos (29 Août 2009)

iTaf pose des problèmes d'allumage et de sortie de veille intempestifs, à proscrire donc.


----------



## rola (29 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un a-t-il testé archicad 12 et Bedesk Express Facturation 5?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gandalfleblanc (29 Août 2009)

Je viens de mettre mon Imac à jour avec Snow.
Seul petit problème, plus moyen d'employer Vuze (du moins, vuze s'ouvre mais pas moyen d'ouvrir l'adresse torrent). Je vois que MrSoul a testé Vuze et çà marche, peut-être faut-il faire un petit réglage ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses (plus particulièrement MrSoul)


----------



## moebius80 (29 Août 2009)

icompta 3.3.1 (la derniere) pas entièrement compatible....Le programmeur doit faire une MAJ


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2009)

Hello,

- iCompta plante à l'ouverture; développeur contacté, suis pas le seul dans ce cas
- Frostwire plante à l'ouverture
- LittleSnitch doit être mis à jour (faut le faire manuellement, il ne prévient pas; j'ai découvert ça en voyant des messages d'erreur dans la console)
- Flip4Mac doit être mis à jour (il ne prévient pas non plus): il faut télécharger une beta pour SL




- OpenOffice ok
- LiveQuartz ok
- Colloquy ok
- Bean ok
- Scrivener ok
- Hightlight ok
- iSquint ok
- SuperDuper ok
- MPEGStreamclip ok
- FFMpegX ok


----------



## Télémac (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour

Je complète.

Demande de Roseta (qui doit être installé):

- Ciel association compta
- Office 2001

Fonctionne plus:
- FrameForge
- Onyx dernière version léopard
- Tool X


Fonctionne selon fichier ouvert
- Freeway Pro 5.4.1 ( ouvre deux de mes sites mais  le site le plus important fait quitter FP)

Ne veut  plus réparer : utilitaire disque disque qui m'informe :

"Sytem/Library/CorelServices/RemoteManagement/ARDArgent.app/Contents/MacOs/ARDArgent" a été modifié et ne  sera pas réparé.


----------



## MrSoul (29 Août 2009)

Gandalfleblanc a dit:


> Je viens de mettre mon Imac à jour avec Snow.
> Seul petit problème, plus moyen d'employer Vuze (du moins, vuze s'ouvre mais pas moyen d'ouvrir l'adresse torrent). Je vois que MrSoul a testé Vuze et çà marche, peut-être faut-il faire un petit réglage ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses (plus particulièrement MrSoul)



Effectivement, un double clic sur un fichier torrent ne l'ouvre pas (il donne un message d'erreur).
Cependant, un drag&drop du fichier vers l'application fonctionne.
Il faut peut-être faire une petite réinstallation ?


----------



## skaka (29 Août 2009)

Incompatible également, les deux extensions pour Mail : Widemail, et MailBadger
Dommage pour Widemail quand même.. bien pratique.

Edit : Désolé, c'était déjà dans la liste du premier lien (message qui ne sert donc à rien).


----------



## VLG (29 Août 2009)

J'ai une question (peut-être débile)... Avec Rosetta, tout n'est pas censé fonctionné? Je croyais que même les applications qui tournaient pour PowerPC seraient encore supportées (genre Office 2004, Finale 2004...). S'il est possible d'installer Rosetta, je ne comprends pas pourquoi certaines applications ne fonctionnent plus!


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2009)

- MorphX ok
- Imgs2icns ok
- MacVideoTunes ok
- Skitch ok


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice:
> 
> iStat Menus
> XMarks
> ...



Marche pas.


----------



## FANREM (29 Août 2009)

4D 2004 fonctionne avec Rosetta

Les logiciels de la suite Rubensoft ne fonctionnent pas : Top Agenda, Top Calculatrice, Top Note, etc...
Je n'arrive pas a lancer Power Manager 3.7.3 malgré que l'éditeur le spécifie comme compatible (j'ai un message no running)
Protector Suite semble fonctionner mais pas le lecteur d'empreintes digitales Eikon, et il est impossible de le réinstaller pour cause de message d"erreur (j'ai posé une question sur le site du constructeur et je reste en attente d'une réponse)

Fonctionnement normal sous 10.6 (dans ceux que je n'ai pas vus plus haut)
Les pilotes Wacom Cintix fonctionnent
iSale 5.4
Apimac Secret Folder Version 08 Build 087
Tomtom Home 2.7.1.581
Miro 2.5.2
IBeeZz 
Scanner Epson V500 Photo OK ainsi que EpsonScan v 3.27F
Quark xPress 80.2 (même si j'ai eu droit a un redémarrage impromptu)
Tabulo (que je n'utilise pas) semble se lancer sans souci
Tri Back Up 5.1.7

Tous comptes faits prersonnel 5.0.2

D'une manière générale, dans les préférences système, un double clic sur une icone d'extension me donne systématiquement un message de fermeture / réouverture, et je trouve cela pénible


----------



## MrSoul (29 Août 2009)

Les pilotes de ma Wacom Intuos 2 et de mon Epson V700 fonctionne.


----------



## Manu (29 Août 2009)

Après une installation sans problème de Snow, au redémarrage, je tombe sur un panel me demandant d'éteindre puis rallumer ma machine. Et je ça tourne en boucle.

Solution :

1 - Je démarre en mode sans extensions avec la touche Maj enfoncée au boot

2 - Le démarrage se fait alors correctement. 

3 - Avec des droits administrateur, je lance le terminal puis exécute les commandes suivantes

     cd /
     sudo mv /Library   /Library.old
     sudo mkdir  /Library

4 - Je redémarre alors correctement.

5 - Je copie les fichiers et/ou repertoires de /Library.old   dans /Library  dans l'ordre suivant :

     -  Tous les fichiers Apple
     -  Tous les fichiers des Applications censées ne pas poser de problème

6 - Je redémarre proprement et voilà

Pour les Applis et extensions  qui posent problème, j'installe les versions compatibles au fur et à mesure de leur disponibilité.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

La version 4.2 de DiskWarrior est compatible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Et puis Apple a fait un article sur les logiciels incompatibles avec 10.6 : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3258?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## nathdeparis (29 Août 2009)

La cle USB 3 G orange est incompatible (ICON 225), kernel panic assuré reproductible à chaque fois :-(


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Microsoft Office fonctionne, mais sous quel version ? Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h40 ----------

Pour ma part, 

- Microsoft Office 2008 12.0.0 fonctionne parfaitement
- Pulpmotion Adv 2.0.1 fonctionne parfaitement
- Onyx se lance très bien, apres je n'ai pas essayer de réparer les auto mais bon il marche, bizard, on m'a dit que non ! 
- Superdocker fonctionne parfaitement
- Paintbrush fonctionne parfaitement


PS : On dirait que l'écran a changé, il tends vers le bleu


----------



## MrSoul (30 Août 2009)

Matou> Attention, la mise à jour remet les profils colorimétrique par défaut, il faut remettre les anciens ou mieux, remettre un coup de sonde colorimétrique.

Par contre, de mon coté, j'ai comme l'impression que quelque chose à changé dans la gestion des couleurs du dock, certaines nuances ont changés et pas que sur les icônes apple (chez mozilla, FF et TB ça me parait différent)... D'ailleurs dans les paramètres moniteur, il manque des choses, genre la profondeur de couleur !


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

D'accord, mais je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde, je n'ai jamais touché au profil colorimetrique ...
De plus, je n'ai pas de sonde, comment savoir si je suis "bien" ? avez vous des profils clef pour des écran type ?


Ecran type 9CC2 13" early 2009


----------



## MrSoul (30 Août 2009)

Non, il n'y a pas de profil clé, la meilleur solution étant une sonde (une centaine d'euro ou trouver un voisin sympa qui en a une) tu as aussi une solution terriblement bancal, mais tu peux essayer : Application/Utilitaires/Utilitaire ColorSync (6500K et gamma à 2.2 conseillé)

Si tu veux plus d'information, il vaudrait mieux créé un nouveau sujet ou faire une recherche sinon on va tomber dans le hors sujet.


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Ok j'ouvre un topic


----------



## Jack Dell (30 Août 2009)

Toast 6.1.1      OK
Iphoto library manager 3.5.3        OK
Acquisition 2.1         OK
Excel 2004        OK ( mais semble poussif)
Icamsource     OK
AppCleaner  1.2.2       OK
Skype 2.8.0659        OK
Monolingual   1.3.9   OK
Carbon Copy Cloner  3.2.1  se lançe 
Senuti 0.50.2b1    OK
Iwork 09      OK
Acrobat Pro 6.0.0    OK
Photoshop Element 4.0.1      NON
Silkypix  3.0 SE     NON


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2009)

Petite contribution, après une mise à jour de Leopard en Snow Leopard :


Les OK (pour l'instant) :
[*]Parallels Desktop 4.0, essayé avec une VM W2K (je sais, c'est vieux : mais ça marche vite et bien )
[*]OmniWeb 5.10
[*]Opera 9.62
[*]Smultron 3.5
[*]TextMate 1.5.8
[*]SubEthaEdit 3.2
[*]Porticus (_front-end_ pour MacPorts)
[*]Mail : aucun souci de transition (plug-ins désactivés en douceur)
[*]Safari : itou
[*]Hazel 2.3.2 : apparemment c'est bon
[*]Growl 1.1.5
[*]Butler 4.1.6
[*]Twiterrific 2.1
[*]Transmit 3.6.6
[*]Unison 1.8.1
[*]Beholder 3.0
[*]LittleSnitch 2.2ß1
[*]CLIX 2.0
[*]OmniDictionnary 2.0.4
[*]Privoxy 3.0.10​
Les Pas OK :

[*]CrossOver 7.1 [kaputt]
[*]MacPorts : il a fallu virer MacPorts, même mis à jour en 1.8 _avant_ l'installation de SL (ça merdoyait carrément) ; une fois réinstallé, ça va mais plusieurs logiciels n'ont pas pu être compilés, entre autres à cause de modifications dans les entetes et les bibliothèques de développement, mais aussi parce que Ports n'est pas prêt, en fait.​

OS réactif (Finder : wow !) dans l'ensemble, aminci etc. Comme dans la pub 

Reste que quelques modifs ont des impacts ; un exemple : il n'y a apparemment plus de bibliothèque "pam_unix.so" donc certaines _PAM facilities_ ne sont plus fonctionnelles (j'ai passé quelque temps à m'en rendre compte :rateau. Ça aura un impact sur les services installés.


----------



## nicopulse (30 Août 2009)

Yop,

J'ai reformaté puis réinstallé. 

Chez moi, ce sont les plug-ins Safari qui ne fonctionnent plus... ils me servaient essentiellement (et ça me manque :rose à forcer celui-ci à ouvrir toutes les nouvelles pages dans des onglets, à voir code sources de la sélection et à bien d'autres choses... 

J'avais, de mémoire :

[Ne fonctionne plus :]
- Glims
- Install Safari Cookies 0.6
- SafariStand 4.0L167
- Safari VSS Plugin (Voir-le-code-source-de-la-page-sous-safari)

Quand à Parallel Desktop, il a l'air de marcher chez moi.


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

@bompi -->
la mise à jour de little snitch en beta, tu l'as faire avant ou apres le passage à SL ?


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> [*]CrossOver 7.1 [kaputt]



Il faut CrossOver 8.x pour Snow Leopard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------




nicopulse a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> J'ai reformaté puis réinstallé.
> 
> ...



Normal, les Input Managers sont déprécies à partir de la 10.6, ils fonctionneront encore lorsque les logiciels les utilisant sont démarrés en 32 bits (forcable via "voir les informations" sur l'icone du logiciel), mais ne fonctionne déjà plus pour les logiciels en 64bits.
Dans 10.7, les Input Managers seront totalement abandonnés.

Les développeurs peuvent essayer de les remplacer, dans la mesure du possible, par des scripting additions.


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Août 2009)

_*pour les musiciens*_ ( source: http://www.zikinf.com/blog/faut-il-installer-snow-leopard ) :


- *Native Instruments* : tous les logiciels sont utilisables à condition de lancer le noyau en 32-bit (mode par défaut)
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/compatibility/mac-os-x-compatibility/

- *EastWest* ne garantit pas le bon fonctionnement de PLAY - au 26 août
http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=23382

- *PreSonus* annonce que son matériel nest pas compatible et ne fonctionnera pas avec Snow Leopard. Il faudra attendre une série de mise à jour attendue fin octobre.
http://forums.presonus.com/showthread.php?p=47250
Presonus a cependant mis en ligne une beta compatible Snow Leopard du panneau de contrôle des interfaces FireStudio.

- *MOTU* annonce des drivers compatibles Snow Leopard mais en 32-bit seulement pour le moment
http://www.motu.com/newsitems/are-you-ready-to-tame-snow-leopard

- Chez *Apple*, GarageBand comme Logic Pro et Logic Express sont bien sûr compatibles. Des utilisateurs rapportent ici et là dimportants gains de performances avec les versions 8 et 9 de Logic à vérifier.

- *Sibellius* annonce (le 24 août) quelques problèmes de compatibilité avec les versions 6.0 et 6.0.1 http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/sibelius-6-and-mac-os-x-10-6-snow-leopard/

- *Avid/M-Audio* demande à ses utilisateurs de produits des gammes M-Audio et Pro Tools dattendre et indique que le support de Snow Leopard ne devrait pas tarder.

- Pour *Ableton*, Live 8 ne fonctionne pas encore officiellement sous Snow Leopard. Il devrait lêtre dans quelques semaines avec la sortie dun patch, et peut-être que Live 7 le sera par la même occasion.

- *Propellerhead* annonce quelques petits désagréments : Recycle exige que Rosetta soit activé pour fonctionner, et Reason et Record ont un petit bug graphique qui affiche les caractères O, o et 8 avec lintérieur rempli. Quant à Record, il est indiqué une erreur à la fin de linstallation qui na pas leu dêtre et le logiciel est annoncé comme étant totalement fonctionnel.


----------



## Gandalfleblanc (30 Août 2009)

Merci pour le tuyau, ça marche parfaitement.
A charge de revanche (enfin, dans quelques années quand j'en connaitrai un peu plus sur Mac


----------



## nabonide (30 Août 2009)

personnellement : 
filemaker pro advanced 9 fonctionne
"tous comptes faits 5" fonctionne mais il faut saisir à nouveau le n°de série (gros stress en cherchant dans les mails !)
palm desktop necessite rosetta (non installé car je suis passé à FM touch sur iphone donc plus besoin de palm...)


----------



## zirko (30 Août 2009)

Steer mouse et Safari 4 Modifier ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Août 2009)

Et " *PortfolioHelper *" ? compatible mac OSX Snow Leopard ? 
Car mines de rien, bien pratique pour poster des photos aux normes sur MacGé....


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2009)

*SmallImage 2* ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant, super pratique pourtant cette appli, j'attends la maj.


----------



## manix93 (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'apporte ma petite contribution; Médialink (serveur UpnP) arrive à se lancer, est reconnu par ma ps3 mais pas la freebox, mais les dossiers de partages ne fonctionnent pas :rateau:

Bref il marche à moitié donc ...

Pour le moment, j'ai pris XBMC, il marche nikel  (ne pas oublier de mettre la langue en francais dans les parametres sinon il ne marche pas :rateau: ):rateau:

Résumé:

Medialink: pas ok
XBMC: ok


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> @bompi -->
> la mise à jour de little snitch en beta, tu l'as faire avant ou apres le passage à SL ?


Oui. J'ai sauvegardé Leo, installé la bêta de Little Snitch, redémarré, vérifié que c'était bon et dans la foulée ai installé SL.
Installation que je n'ai pas suivie (je suis parti faire le repas et une heure après, à mon retour, j'avais le login ...)


----------



## corso (30 Août 2009)

J'utilise VPN tracker pour me connecter au serveur de l'entreprise qui m'emploie.

J'ai envoyé un mail à Equinux pour savoir si ce logiciel allait fonctionner avec SL.

Voici leur réponse.



> Yes ... but not in 64 bit kernel mode (except for MacPro and XServe all Mac run a 32 bit
> kernel by default; and even those two can run a 32 bit kernel. Running a 32 bit kernel
> doesn't prevent you from running 64 bit applications. On Snow Leopard you can 64 bit apps
> on a 32 bit kernel, 32 bit apps on a 64 bit kernel, and so on).
> ...


Si quelqu'un peu traduire car je suis pas vraiment doué en Anglais.

Merci.


----------



## manix93 (30 Août 2009)

En gros ... 

Ils disent que oui le logiciel marche mais seulement en 32bit.
Ils bossent pour le rendre compatible avec le 64 bit sans succès ...
Mais n'ont de toute manière pas une version finale de snow leopard. Ils ne savent donc pas quand le logiciel sera pret pour tourner sur du 64 bit.

Dans tous les cas, ils sortiront une MAJ totalement compatible mais ne savent pas quand..


----------



## schwebb (30 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Oui. J'ai sauvegardé Leo, installé la bêta de Little Snitch, redémarré, vérifié que c'était bon et dans la foulée ai installé SL.
> Installation que je n'ai pas suivie (je suis parti faire le repas et une heure après, à mon retour, j'avais le login ...)



Ben moi j'ai installé SL, et je me suis rendu compte après, en jetant un oeil dans la console par curiosité, que Little Snitch tournait en rond; là je suis allé dans la config de Little Snitch, qui m'a gentiment averti qu'il était incapable de faire son boulot et qu'il fallait que je télécharge une autre version.

Depuis nickel, il a repris son boulot.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




corso a dit:


> J'utilise VPN tracker pour me connecter au serveur de l'entreprise qui m'emploie.
> 
> J'ai envoyé un mail à Equinux pour savoir si ce logiciel allait fonctionner avec SL.
> 
> ...



Voilà ce que ça donne sur Google traduction. C'est du mot-à-mot maladroit, mais on comprend :

Oui ... mais pas en mode 64 bits du noyau (sauf pour les MacPro et XServe tous les Mac exécuter un 32 bits 
noyau par défaut, et même les deux peuvent utiliser un noyau 32 bits. Exécution d'un noyau 32 bits 
ne vous empêche pas d'exécuter les applications 64 bits. Le Snow Leopard, vous pouvez 64 apps bits 
sur un noyau 32 bits, les applications 32 bits sur un noyau 64 bits, et ainsi de suite). 

En outre les graines développeur de 10,6 eu un problème avec DNS divisé sur VPN; si ce mai pas 
fonctionner correctement. Nous ne pouvons pas dire avec certitude tant que nous détenons aucun exemplaire final de 10,6 en 
nos mains (ce qui est ordonné, mais nous ne savons pas combien de temps cela prend Apple pour l'expédier à nous).


----------



## corso (30 Août 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> En gros ...
> 
> Ils disent que oui le logiciel marche mais seulement en 32bit.
> Ils bossent pour le rendre compatible avec le 64 bit sans succès ...
> ...



Merci pour la traduction rapide. Le principal c'est qu'il fonctionne.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> En gros ...
> 
> Ils disent que oui le logiciel marche mais seulement en 32bit.
> Ils bossent pour le rendre compatible avec le 64 bit sans succès ...
> ...



C'est pas tout à fait cela qu'ils disent. Ce qu'ils disent très exactement c'est:



> Oui il est compatible Snow Leopard ... mais pas si on utilise le noyau 64 bits (A part les Mac Pro et les Xserve (NDF: Il me semble que seul les Xserve en réalité démarrent sur le noyau 64bits par défaut), tous les Mac démarre en 32 bits par défaut; et même le Mac Pro et le Xserve peuvent démarrer sur le noyau 32 bits. Utiliser le noyau 32 bits n'empêche pas d'exécuter les applications 64 bits. Sur Snow Leopard, tu peux faire tourner les applications 32 bits et 64 bits aussi bien sur le noyau 32 bits que le noyau 64 bits).
> 
> De plus, la version fourni au développeur (i.e: avant la sortie officielle), a un problème avec les DNS via le VPN; donc les DNS peuvent ne pas fonctionner correctement. Nous ne pouvons donc pas dire avec certitude si notre logiciel est compatible avec Snow Leopard, tant nous n'auront pas reçu la version final de Snow Leopard (que nous avons commandé, mais nous ne savons pas combien de temps cela va mettre pour le recevoir).



En quelque mot, sauf la fonctionnalité 'DNS over VPN' qui peut être toujours posé problème, le logiciel fonctionne sans problème sous Snow Leopard quand il est démarré avec le noyau 32 bits (ce qui est le cas par défaut sur tous les Macs sauf les Xserve).


----------



## manix93 (30 Août 2009)

Merci pour la traduction effectivement plus pointue


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2009)

Y fonctionne office 2008 chez vous ? Moi ça bloque pendant le lancement "optimisation des polices" et du coup ça créer un process visible dans le moniteur d'activité qui charge à 99 % les processeurs


----------



## lillumultipass (30 Août 2009)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé mon premier prog qui ne marche pas avec SL: c'est Presbutan.
Bon, c'est pas vraiment un programme, mais plutôt un petit utilitaire qui me permettait d'ouvrir les applis, lancer des trucs, ouvrir des folders avec la touche "Enter" au lieu de Cmd+O et aussi de supprimer avec la touche backspace.

J'avoue que sans ça, je suis un peu perdu, moi qui aime bien naviguer dans le finder au clavier...


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Y fonctionne office 2008 chez vous ? Moi ça bloque pendant le lancement "optimisation des polices" et du coup ça créer un process visible dans le moniteur d'activité qui charge à 99 % les processeurs



Combien de temps à tu attendus?


----------



## MrSoul (30 Août 2009)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai trouvé mon premier prog qui ne marche pas avec SL: c'est Presbutan.
> Bon, c'est pas vraiment un programme, mais plutôt un petit utilitaire qui me permettait d'ouvrir les applis, lancer des trucs, ouvrir des folders avec la touche "Enter" au lieu de Cmd+O et aussi de supprimer avec la touche backspace.
> 
> J'avoue que sans ça, je suis un peu perdu, moi qui aime bien naviguer dans le finder au clavier...



Une petite astuce bien plus pratique au niveau de la navigation clavier que cmd+o, c'est cmd+flèche du bas, avec ça, ta main droite reste toujours sur les flèches !
Parce qu'enter pour renommer, copier ou coller le nom d'un fichier, c'est vachement pratique quand on s'habitue.


----------



## lillumultipass (30 Août 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Une petite astuce bien plus pratique au niveau de la navigation clavier que cmd+o, c'est cmd+flèche du bas, avec ça, ta main droite reste toujours sur les flèches !
> Parce qu'enter pour renommer, copier ou coller le nom d'un fichier, c'est vachement pratique quand on s'habitue.



Oui, merci je savais ça, mais par contre, je ne savais pas qu'en plus d'ouvrir les dossiers, ça lançait aussi les fichiers!
Non, ce qui me manque le plus je crois, c'est le Delete...parce que faire Cmd+backspace, c'est quand même moins pratique...


----------



## MrSoul (30 Août 2009)

Disons que ça évite les erreurs de manipulation (contrairement à windows, il n'y a pas de boite de validation), un clic foireux est si vite fait, pour peut que le son soit coupé et qu'on soit distrait, on peu effacer un fichier très important sans s'en rendre compte.


----------



## lillumultipass (30 Août 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Disons que ça évite les erreurs de manipulation (contrairement à windows, il n'y a pas de boite de validation), un clic foireux est si vite fait, pour peut que le son soit coupé et qu'on soit distrait, on peu effacer un fichier très important sans s'en rendre compte.



C'est vrai, mais...n'est-ce pas à cela que sert la corbeille?
Voire Time Machine si vraiment on est un bourrin et qu'on a viré pleins de trucs + vider la corbeille...


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Combien de temps à tu attendus?



Bah 2h au moins puisque je suis allé faire une sieste, je m'étais justement dit que comme ça on verra bien, bah c'est tout vu... :rateau:


----------



## zirko (30 Août 2009)

Antidote RX ne marche plus sous mail et safari.


----------



## wild thing (30 Août 2009)

Dvdpedia fonctionne
photoshop cs 4 également 
NTFS for mac également
Tomtom home aussi
Logitech harmony software remote aussi
Iflight log
Grabber raster
Google earth
easy wma
divx converter
caffeine
adode lightroom 2
Tous cela fonctionnent parfaitement!!


Le seul dont je me sert qui ne fonctionne pas c'est amsn


----------



## boumbo78 (30 Août 2009)

Salut,

Depuis que j'ai installé Snow, mon msn n'arrête pas de se déconnecter tout seul... c'est pénible. Avez vous le même pb ?

Egalement avec iphoto je narrive plus a lire les videos directement. Avant je cliquais sur ma video dans iphoto et quiktime souvrait direct. Là faut faire afficher le dossier source, aller dedans et lancer la video a partir de là... bizarre


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2009)

*SmallImage 2 qui est une application UB ne fonctionne pas sous SL, par contre si je l'ouvre avec Rosetta ça fonctionne, ça dépanne bien du coup, peut-être c'est valable pour d'autres applications, en attendant...*


----------



## bgali (31 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Microsoft Office fonctionne, mais sous quel version ? Merci d'avance
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h40 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce post il m'intéresse beaucoup


----------



## MrSoul (31 Août 2009)

C'est bizarre, chez moi, si j'essaie de lancer Onyx, il me dit que ça ne peut se lancer sur cette version de OS X.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> C'est bizarre, chez moi, si j'essaie de lancer Onyx, il me dit que ça ne peut se lancer sur cette version de OS X.



http://www.titanium.free.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=519
cette version est pour 10.5.8
 elle ne fonctionne pas avec SL

attente de mise à jour ...


----------



## Somchay (31 Août 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Le seul dont je me sert qui ne fonctionne pas c'est amsn



Yep, apparemment la dernière version de aMSN 0.98 marcherait sur Snow: http://sourceforge.net/projects/amsn/files/amsn/0.98/aMSN-0.98.dmg/download

Si quelqu'un qui est déjà passé à Snow pouvait confirmer... ça me remotiverait pour faire le passage à 10.6 :love:


----------



## MrSoul (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> http://www.titanium.free.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=519
> cette version est pour 10.5.8
> elle ne fonctionne pas avec SL
> 
> attente de mise à jour ...



Je disais ça pour le message de matou4 qui dit le voir fonctionner.


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Août 2009)

Gandalfleblanc a dit:


> Je viens de mettre mon Imac à jour avec Snow.
> Seul petit problème, plus moyen d'employer Vuze (du moins, vuze s'ouvre mais pas moyen d'ouvrir l'adresse torrent). Je vois que MrSoul a testé Vuze et çà marche, peut-être faut-il faire un petit réglage ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses (plus particulièrement MrSoul)



peut-être n'as tu pas fait la dernière mise à jour de vuze (4.2.0.8)??? 
chez moi aucun souci d'aucune sorte avec vuze...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que Bowtie ne fonctionne pas bien sur Snow Leopard: il se lance bien, mais se referme peu de temps après.


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai l'impression que Bowtie ne fonctionne pas bien sur Snow Leopard: il se lance bien, mais se referme peu de temps après.



Chez moi Bowtie se comporte normalement...


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Août 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> C'est bizarre, chez moi, si j'essaie de lancer Onyx, il me dit que ça ne peut se lancer sur cette version de OS X.



j'ai le même genre de messages sauf que finalement... ça marche de manière totalement normale!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Chez moi Bowtie se comporte normalement...



En fait, c'est à longue écoute (genre, 30 min - une heure) au bout d'un moment, il disparait, pur et simplement...


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> En fait, c'est à longue écoute (genre, 30 min - une heure) au bout d'un moment, il disparait, pur et simplement...



Salut, je le fait fonctionner depuis ton post...donc ca fait à peu pres 1h30 qu'il fonctionne sans probleme....


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Août 2009)

Pour les archis: Vectorworks INCOMPATIBLE.
Attendre la màj en novembre (sources Nemetschek et Cesyam)


----------



## matou4 (31 Août 2009)

bgali a dit:


> Merci pour ce post il m'intéresse beaucoup



Mais il n'y a pas de quoi ! 



@MrSoul, ma version de Onyx marche parfaitement ! v2.0.4


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Pareil pour moi, OnyX fonctionne au poil: v. 2.0.4


----------



## Bilbo (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, OnyX fonctionne au poil: v. 2.0.4



Je ne dirai rien de mal sur Onyx, ce n'est pas le sujet ; mais vous êtes complétement fous.

Je ne comprends pas le besoin de lancer un logiciel de maintenance sur un système qui a moins de trois jours.
Les utilitaires de maintenance sont très liés aux versions des systèmes sur lesquels ils tournent. Attendre qu'ils soient à maturité est une politique de bon aloi.
En plus, Onyx pour Mac OS 10.6 n'est pas encore sorti.





			
				le développeur d'OnyX sur son propre site a dit:
			
		

> La dernière version 2.0.5 d'OnyX ne fonctionne pas avec Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Léopard).
> 
> OnyX pour Snow Léopard sera numérotée 2.1 !
> J'attend le DVD de Snow Leopard...


Enfin ce que j'en dis. 

À+


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Bilbo a dit:


> Je ne dirai rien de mal sur Onyx, ce n'est pas le sujet ; mais vous êtes complétement fous.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas le besoin de lancer un logiciel de maintenance sur un système qui a moins de trois jours.
> Les utilitaires de maintenance sont très liés aux versions des systèmes sur lesquels ils tournent. Attendre qu'ils soient à maturité est une politique de bon aloi.
> ...



Non, je ne suis pas fou 

Non, je n'utilise pas OnyX sur ce système, je l'ai juste "ouvert" et allé à l'onglet "informations" pour vérifier qu'il n'y ait pas de messages d'erreur.

C'est... tout 

Jamais je n'utiliserais un logiciel qui n'a pas été déclaré fonctionnel par son auteur sur un nouveau système... surtout un logiciel de ce genre.

Donc, ce que t'en dis...


----------



## Bilbo (31 Août 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> - iCompta plante à l'ouverture; développeur contacté, suis pas le seul dans ce cas



iCompta fonctionne si on décoche la mise à jour des taux de change dans les prefs. Il faut faire vite avant le plantage. :hosto:

À+


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Août 2009)

Bilbo a dit:


> iCompta fonctionne si on décoche la mise à jour des taux de change dans les prefs. Il faut faire vite avant le plantage.
> À+



Bilbo est un homme prévoyant


----------



## irodp (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens d'installer SL et j'ai un petit problème avec mail. Mes notes que j'avais sous Leopard sont toujours là mais elles se sont transférées également dans mes boites aux lettres, lorsque je les supprimes de mes BAL ça les supprime également de mes notes, comment puis je résoudre ce problème.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bilbo (31 Août 2009)

irodp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens d'installer SL et j'ai un petit problème avec mail. Mes notes que j'avais sous Leopard sont toujours là mais elles se sont transférées également dans mes boites aux lettres, lorsque je les supprimes de mes BAL ça les supprime également de mes notes, comment puis je résoudre ce problème.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Ça n'a rien à voir avec Snow Leopard, ça existait déjà sous Leopard.

Menu Mail -> Préférences -> Comptes -> Comportement des BAL -> Décocher "Afficher les notes dans la boite de réception".

À+


----------



## irodp (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci Bilbo pour ton aide, je suis un nouvel utilisateur Mac et je découvre. A nouveau un grand merci.

A+


----------



## Jacques L (31 Août 2009)

Eldorado Budget 6.83b UB a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement, Office 2008 itou


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

qqn sait si coolbook fonctionne correctement ?


----------



## herbe (31 Août 2009)

renseigné ici : http://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/COMP/fcpa/scanners/snowleopard_bulletin.pdf


----------



## wild thing (31 Août 2009)

Somchay a dit:


> Yep, apparemment la dernière version de aMSN 0.98 marcherait sur Snow: http://sourceforge.net/projects/amsn/files/amsn/0.98/aMSN-0.98.dmg/download
> 
> Si quelqu'un qui est déjà passé à Snow pouvait confirmer... ça me remotiverait pour faire le passage à 10.6 :love:



J'ai télécharger grâce à ton lien et effectivement cela fonctionne!!  Je suis content de le retrouver, merci à toi


----------



## regsam (31 Août 2009)

MPEGStreamclip  Version 1.9.3b2 (1.9.3b2) fonctionne très bien avec SL
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce programme : http://www.squared5.com/svideo/mpeg-streamclip-mac.html
Je m'en sers pour redresser des vidéos prises en horizontal avec mon iPhone. Très utile !


----------



## shenrone (1 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un peu confirmer que candybar fonctionne bien, j'ai lu ca et la qu'il s''installait bien mais qu'il ne parvenait plus a changer nombre d'icones


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un peu confirmer que candybar fonctionne bien, j'ai lu ca et la qu'il s''installait bien mais qu'il ne parvenait plus a changer nombre d'icones




oui j'ai lu aussi qu'il attendait une mise à jour.
Mais sur son site elle est compatible depuis le 25 aout 2009.


----------



## EMqA (1 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un peu confirmer que candybar fonctionne bien, j'ai lu ca et la qu'il s''installait bien mais qu'il ne parvenait plus a changer nombre d'icones


J'ai installé snow leopard hier soir et je n'ai pas noté de problème avec candybar. J'ai pu changer les icônes systèmes, le dock et les icônes des applications (tant les applis apple que les applis tierces). Juste une chose il manque l'icône des dossiers à graver dans candybar, on ne peut donc pas la changer.


----------



## miaou (1 Septembre 2009)

frostwire (4.18.1) marche mais en 32 bits


----------



## BOSINLEGER (1 Septembre 2009)

Icompta plante à la fermeture mais permet de rentrer des opérations.
Ne se synchronise plus avec la version Iphone.


----------



## shalimar2 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai installé snow, impossible d'ouvrir itunes.
Désinstallé, réinstallé, rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
merci


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

shalimar2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai installé snow, impossible d'ouvrir itunes.
> Désinstallé, réinstallé, rien n'y fait.
> ...



essaie à partir d'une autre session utilisateur.
Ensuite on verra.


----------



## claud (1 Septembre 2009)

Jumpcut : O.K.


----------



## miaou (1 Septembre 2009)

pour Mactheripper , qui est bien dans la liste de MrSoul, moi j'ai une demande de Rosetta


----------



## feut (1 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un aurai t'il testé la compatibilité avec office 2001 et Office vX ?


----------



## MrSoul (1 Septembre 2009)

miaou a dit:


> pour Mactheripper , qui est bien dans la liste de MrSoul, moi j'ai une demande de Rosetta



Je viens de tester et effectivement, j'ai la même demande.
Merci de ta vigilance.


----------



## elkangooo (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de faire la liste des choses (logiciels surtout), à passer en revue avant la mise à jour vers SL.

Je possède la version 7.0.2 de Paragon NTFS. Le site de Paragon est hélas avare en détails sur la compatibilité du logiciel avec SL.

Quelqu'un aurait-il un retour sur la compatibilité (ou non) de SL avec cette version ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## shalimar2 (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> essaie à partir d'une autre session utilisateur.
> Ensuite on verra.


merci pickwick - ça a l'air de fonctionner sur autre utilisateur - mais pas très pratique !!!


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

shalimar2 a dit:


> merci pickwick - ça a l'air de fonctionner sur autre utilisateur - mais pas très pratique !!!




on va pas en rester là, cela veut dire que certains fichiers préférences de ton 1er compte sont vérolés, il faut aller dans ton dossier utilisateur, bibliothèque, préférences et chercher les préférences d'iTunes qui commencent par com.apple.itunes........
Tu  les déplaces sur le bureau et tu relances itunes, cela pourrait refonctionner.
Sinon on verra autre chose !


----------



## shalimar2 (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> on va pas en rester là, cela veut dire que certains fichiers préférences de ton 1er compte sont vérolés, il faut aller dans ton dossier utilisateur, bibliothèque, préférences et chercher les préférences d'iTunes qui commencent par com.apple.itunes........
> Tu  les déplaces sur le bureau et tu relances itunes, cela pourrait refonctionner.
> Sinon on verra autre chose !


super - merci pickwick - ça fonctionne !!!
que faire des com.apple.itunes... qui se trouvent maintenant sur mon bureau ? les placer à la poubelle ?
Merci encore


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

shalimar2 a dit:


> super - merci pickwick - ça fonctionne !!!
> que faire des com.apple.itunes... qui se trouvent maintenant sur mon bureau ? les placer à la poubelle ?
> Merci encore



oui poubelle direct, content que cela marche !


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2009)

MacTeX semble dans l'ensemble fonctionner (les commandes et les utilitaires), à la notable exception de Tex Live Utility, qui plante directement. Aucune info pour l'instant côté fournisseur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Switch pour convertir les FLAC ne marche plus sans rosetta


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Septembre 2009)

Erase/install, réimport des données via TimeMachine, RAS... Puis...

Gros problème avec ma CS3  : après avoir lancé Photoshop, il me dit que ma version n'est plus valable, qu'il faut réinstaller, mettre à jour, après avoir fait tout cela, tjrs pareil toutes les versions   

D'autres ont le problème ou une solution ?


----------



## MrSoul (1 Septembre 2009)

Réinstaller la suite CS3 et apple adobe pour une réactivation...


----------



## Rez2a (1 Septembre 2009)

Quelques problèmes d'affichage sous Plex après installation sur système 10.6 clean.


----------



## Tommyboy75 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je suis tout nouveau sur ce site et ce forum alors pardon d'avance si je me trompe dans l'utilisation de ce fil de discussion ... !

Je viens d'installer *Snow Leopard* sur mon iMac et j'ai également remarqué quelques problèmes d'incompatibilité avec certaines applications dont :

*Toast Titanium
isquint
Onyx*

Que faire ?? Je cherche des updates sur le net mais pour le moment mes recherches s'avèrent nulles ...
Avez vous aussi ce genre de soucis ??

Connaissez vous un autre logiciel de gravure aussi efficace que Toast et qui marcherait avec Snow ??

Merci de votre aide !
Amitiés
Tom


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

Le développeur d'iSquint a stoppé son développement il y a quelque temps. Inutile d'attendre une quelconque mise à jour pour Snow Leopard.

Quant à Onyx, c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour l'installer sur un système neuf&#8230; Non. A moins de chercher les ennuis.


----------



## macbaya (1 Septembre 2009)

J'aimerais intervenir, bien que je n'y connaisse pas grand chose !!! mais j'ai lu que tout ce qui était de type "PowerPc" ne fonctionnait pas avec snow. Universal et intel : pas de problème. Donc pour vérifier toutes vos applications, il faut faire : pomme, à propos de ce Mac, puis cliquer sur le bouton Plus d'infos, puis sur Contenus, Logiciels, applications et vérifier la 3ème colonne du tableau.

Je pense que vous le savez déjà, mais il ne coûte rien d'essayer d'aider.

Enfin, rien n'enlève que je suis morte de trouille d'installer snow sur mon Mac, j'ai peur que tout ce plante..... 

Est-ce difficile, j'ai un macbook d'avril 2008 ? Cela suffit-il de mettre le disque d'installation et suivre les instructions ?

Merci pour vos réponses

Mac Baya


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Non non non tu te trompes,  les machines à PROCESSEUR PowerPC  ne peuvent pas accueillir Snow mais le code powerPC continue à être reconnu par Rosetta, un émulateur proposé lors de l'installation de Snow léopard. Donc tes vieilles applications tourneront par ce biais en attendant leur réécriture en code universel.
No souci !
Tu mets le DVD dans la fente du macbook et tu y va, sans peur !


Mais avant il est toujours conseillé de faire des sauvegardes !


----------



## regsam (1 Septembre 2009)

iSquint version 1.5.2 marche très bien avec SL, je viens de tester.
Quant autres, soyons un peu patients...


----------



## Vladimok (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tri-Backup 4 et Toast Titanium 9 sont-ils compatible avec Snow Leopard ?

Merci


----------



## claud (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tu mets le DVD dans la fente du macbook et tu y va, sans peur !


Je n'oserai pas donner un tel conseil à un(e) macuser dont le mac est peut-être l'outil de travail quotidien !

Il faut mieux attendre quelques semaines et laisser à d'autre (dont le mac est éventuellement un objet de plaisir) le soin d'essuyer les plâtres.

Quitte à tester le félin sur un DDE.
(je le teste en dualboot)


----------



## discolan (1 Septembre 2009)

Ne fonctionne pas :
*Blooby Volley 2
Parallels 3*

Fonctionne mais avec des bugs :
*iCompta 3.3.1*

Fonctionne :
*Ennemy Territory Quake War
FileZilla
Liquid CD
MacPar Deluxe
Office 2008
OpenCellar (gestionnaire de cave à vins)
Photoshop Element 6
Skype
TeamSpeex
Unisson
VirtualBox
VLC*



moebius80 a dit:


> icompta 3.3.1 (la derniere) pas entièrement compatible....Le programmeur doit faire une MAJ





Bilbo a dit:


> iCompta fonctionne si on décoche la mise à jour des taux de change dans les prefs. Il faut faire vite avant le plantage. :hosto:
> À+





BOSINLEGER a dit:


> Icompta plante à la fermeture mais permet de rentrer des opérations.
> Ne se synchronise plus avec la version Iphone.



iCompta 3.3.1 fonctionne chez moi mais cela s'ouvre toujours sur un document "sans titre" et pas sur ma sauvegarde. De plus, si on ouvre un nouveau document et qu'on le ferme sans le sauver, iCompta plante. Pas encore osé faire une synchronisation avec iCompta mobile sur iPhone puisque cela ne semble plus focntionner.


----------



## wild thing (1 Septembre 2009)

BOSINLEGER a dit:


> Icompta plante à la fermeture mais permet de rentrer des opérations.
> Ne se synchronise plus avec la version Iphone.



Bonjour, chez moi il fonctionne très bien! Version 3.3.1


----------



## shenrone (1 Septembre 2009)

Problèmes avec Iwork 08, tous mes anciens documents s'ouvre mais la couleur des police est entre le rose et le mauve et rend la plupart des caractères illisibles.
Même le changement de thème de la page n'y change rien...

Edit: Aprés mise à jour des logiciels tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## darkmac (1 Septembre 2009)

Est ce que quelqu'un est deja passé de leopard à SL et utilisé Maya (2009) après ?
Si c'est ok, je vais passer à SL, sinon ...


----------



## Baracca (1 Septembre 2009)

Pareillement pour moi, Photoshop Element 6 (encore en version d'essai) c'est Ok

Mes applications testées et qui fonctionnent:

- CBox de Cegetel Ok
- Canon DPP version 3.6.2 Ok
- VLC 1.0.1 Ok
- Openoffice 3.1.1 Ok
- Tomtom Ok
- Image Rescue 3 Ok
- Xnview v.012 Ok
- Gimp 2.6 Ok
- LiveQuartz 1.8.3 Ok
- Adium  1.3.3 Ok
- Xee 2.0 Ok


----------



## Tommyboy75 (1 Septembre 2009)

Merci !  ;-)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (1 Septembre 2009)

Je crois avoir identifié le pb avec Bowtie: l'appli ne se ferme pas, mais le skin disparait lorsque je quitte une application.


----------



## Jacques L (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous. D'accord, je sens que je vais passer pour le neuneu de service, mais déjà que le calibrage de l'écran laisse à désirer, maintenant je m'aperçois que l'impression (epson stylus color 890) est toute fade, et quand je change les paramètres genre encre ou profil, il n'y a pas de changement de résultat


----------



## Rez2a (1 Septembre 2009)

Il y a un souci avec VLC en version 1.0.1, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus d'override sur les fonctions de la télécommande... par exemple, avec volume+/volume-, ça va monter ou baisser le son de VLC, mais également le son système ; en appuyant sur Menu, ça va bien afficher la durée de la vidéo mais ça va aussi lancer Front Row par-dessus... bref, rien de bien méchant mais ça vaut la peine d'être signalé.


----------



## moebius80 (2 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Je crois avoir identifié le pb avec Bowtie: l'appli ne se ferme pas, mais le skin disparait lorsque je quitte une application.



tu as essayé de désinstaller bowtie et le réinstaller ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

herbe a dit:


> renseigné ici : http://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/COMP/fcpa/scanners/snowleopard_bulletin.pdf


Tu as essayé Transfert d'images ?



miaou a dit:


> pour Mactheripper , qui est bien dans la liste de MrSoul, moi j'ai une demande de Rosetta





MrSoul a dit:


> Je viens de tester et effectivement, j'ai la même demande.
> Merci de ta vigilance.



Il suffit de l'installer, non ?


----------



## miaou (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il suffit de l'installer, non ?



évidement  mais je ne vais pas l'installer pour ça. surtout qu'il est vieux ce truc 
dans le même genre
iskysoft dvd ripper ( pourtant intel)ne marche pas l'conne apparait puis disparait
dvd ripper a l'air de marcher

vous connaissez d'autre ripper ,gratuit si possible, compatibles avec SL ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

aucun screensaver que j'installe ne fonctionne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Canon : calendrier de prise en charge de Mac OS X v10.6 (IMPRIMANTES À JET D'ENCRE TOUT-EN-UN)

PS : j'avais déjà donné cette info sur d'autres fils mais c'était en anglais. Là, c'est en français et donc compréhensible par tout le monde.


----------



## discolan (2 Septembre 2009)

Concernant iCompta 3.3.1

Cyril Anger, le programmeur, va sortir une nouvelle version dès qu'il aura installé Snow Leopard.
Donc wait and see


----------



## bradepitre (2 Septembre 2009)

Je suis un peu réticent et me demande ce que va devenir le toolbox de mon imprimante HP Color LaserJet CM1312 Multifunction. En novembre déjà, ce toolbox posait problème. Après 2-3 semaines de bla bla avec HP; j'avais réussi à faire fonctionner le toolbox (en passant par une installation peu ordinaire). Il n'y avait pas de problème pour imprimer directement un document depuis word par exemple (pas de passage par le toolbox), mais il était impossible de numériser un document au format PDF ou TIFF, car nécessitant un toolbox fonctionnel. 

Le passage à Snow me laisse penser que le même problème pourrait se représenter. Le support de HP à qui je viens de téléphoner est NUL.

Avez-vous éventuellement une solution ou un indice pour ce toolbox (le pilote doit être OK).

Merci


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Septembre 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> tu as essayé de désinstaller bowtie et le réinstaller ?



Oui, mais c'est pareil.


----------



## boddy (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Canon : calendrier de prise en charge de Mac OS X v10.6 (IMPRIMANTES À JET D'ENCRE TOUT-EN-UN)
> 
> PS : j'avais déjà donné cette info sur d'autres fils mais c'était en anglais. Là, c'est en français et donc compréhensible par tout le monde.




SUPER mon imprimante est dedans 


Par contre, FileMaker Pro 8, d'après leur site ne sera pas optimisé pour SN. Grosse dépense en perspective, trop vieux sans doute :afraid:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Grâce à Rosetta, Sheepshaver semble pouvoir émuler aisément Mac OS 9 dans SnowLeopard :
 cela devrait en réjouir certains !


----------



## Rez2a (2 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de remarquer que Front Row ne m'affiche plus d'image lorsque je lis une vidéo avec un fichier de sous-titres.
Ça commence à faire pas mal quand même, entre les fonctions système à la télécommande qui overrident celles des applications, Plex qui bugge avec les chip X3100 et Front Row/Perian qui merdouillent, je dirais que j'ai été bien con de dépenser 30&#8364; pour flinguer mon media center... ça me servira de leçon pour OS X.7. 
Vivement qu'ils soient foutus de faire un OS qui lit DivX et sous-titres en natif, apparemment 2009 c'est encore trop tôt.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

Tiens en parlant de Front Row, j'en doute fort, mais sait-on jamais: a-t-il retrouvé sa compatibilité Airtunes?&#8230;


----------



## quequoi (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

apparemment, "Le Petit Robert" ne fonctionne pas sous SL (crash après le lancement)

Cependant : astuce 

&#8212;> la bidouille qui permet de s'en sortir :

ne pas cliquer sur le bouton "fermer" de la fenêtre publicitaire de démarrage (c'est ça qui cause le crash), mais glisser cette fenêtre de côté, et commencer à utiliser le dictionnaire : elle se ferme toute seule ensuite, et le logiciel fonctionne normalement, apparemment.

Voilà, si ça peut sauver la soirée de quelqu'un&#8230;


----------



## Jacques L (2 Septembre 2009)

Nouvelle découverte problème avec mail et carnet d'adresse: pour envoyer à une liste de diffusion en CCI, au lieu de simplement sélectionner la liste en question, il faut aller dans la liste et sélectionner tous les noms (pomme A) sinon par défaut seulement le premier nom est pris en compte.:hein:


----------



## bacman (2 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir,
quelqu'un a-il testé la compatibilté de snow leopard avec Ciel Compta 
cette fois, j'attends confirmation de la compatibilté de tous les softs utilisés avant de franchir le pas?
archicad et artlantis fonctionnent depuis hier.
pour le passage au 10,5 , cela avait été une galère surtout pour les drivers traceurs et autres;
cette fois je joue la prudence


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

il y a une version Coolbook dediee a Snow Leopard desormais


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Google Notifier est tangent, mais a l'air d'être compatible quand même&#8230;
Adium aussi (histoire de l'avoir dit et redit).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Il y a un souci avec VLC en version 1.0.1, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus d'override sur les fonctions de la télécommande... par exemple, avec volume+/volume-, ça va monter ou baisser le son de VLC, mais également le son système ; en appuyant sur Menu, ça va bien afficher la durée de la vidéo mais ça va aussi lancer Front Row par-dessus... bref, rien de bien méchant mais ça vaut la peine d'être signalé.


Aaaaah ! Je ne suis pas le seul. 
J'ai le même problème avec le son mais... pas que : quand j'arrête la vidéo (pour une raison X) et que je la redémarre, ça m'ouvre iTunes. :rateau:
J'en ai déjà parlé sur un autre fil de SL mais, apparemment, personne n'a eu ce problème.


----------



## Rez2a (3 Septembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Aaaaah ! Je ne suis pas le seul.
> J'ai le même problème avec le son mais... pas que : quand j'arrête la vidéo (pour une raison X) et que je la redémarre, ça m'ouvre iTunes. :rateau:
> J'en ai déjà parlé sur un autre fil de SL mais, apparemment, personne n'a eu ce problème.



En fait le problème c'est juste que la télécommande marche avec VLC mais se comporte également comme si VLC n'était pas lancé ou pas en premier plan... la seule nouveauté de Snow Leopard au niveau de la télécommande, c'est que maintenant iTunes se lance lorsqu'on fait play alors qu'il n'est pas ouvert (ce qui est assez logique) ; mais bon, le problème est le même avec Plex (un autre soft qui utilise la télécommande) et c'est un problème qui touche tout le monde sur SL, donc on peut espérer que ça sera vite réglé aux prochaines mises à jour.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2009)

OK merci. 

edit/ Mais par contre, je n'ai pas ce problème si je regarde une vidéo avec QT. Ça serait donc un problème avec VLC ?

re-edit/ A l'inverse de toi, VLC reste au premier plan : c'est iTunes qui est "derrière".


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Il me semble que VLC et la team de développement en ont parlé quelque part, mais je ne sais pas du tout où et quand&#8230;! 
Photoshop CS fonctionne bien&#8230;Dieu soit loué!


----------



## Rez2a (3 Septembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> OK merci.
> 
> edit/ Mais par contre, je n'ai pas ce problème si je regarde une vidéo avec QT. Ça serait donc un problème avec VLC ?
> 
> re-edit/ A l'inverse de toi, VLC reste au premier plan : c'est iTunes qui est "derrière".



Normal qu'il n'y ait pas de problème avec QT, c'est made in Apple, j'espère bien que le nouveau QT est compatible avec Snow Leopard ! 
Par contre chez moi les deux autres softs qui utilisent la télécommande (VLC et Plex) ont le même bug, mais j'imagine que ça va vite être corrigé.
Et je n'ai pas dit que VLC passait en arrière-plan, mais que la télécommande se comporte comme si VLC n'avait pas le focus 
Tu peux faire le test en ayant aucun logiciel lancé si tu veux, si tu appuies sur play ça va lancer iTunes (ça marche aussi avec la touche play/pause du clavier d'ailleurs).


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Logiciels Epson Scann opérationnel pour ceux que ça intéresse&#8230;
AppFresh aussi l'est!


----------



## Jacques L (3 Septembre 2009)

SuperDuper a une mise à jour compatible SL, elle s'est installée la 2e fois après avoir refusé la première, l'écran suivant me demande de m'enregistrer tout de suite (et payer mon obole ) ou de le faire plus tard. Impossible de faire ni l'un ni l'autre, j'avais la roue multicolore qui tournait quand j'étais sur la zone de superduper *et les ventilateurs qui accéléraient de plus en plus*. Impossible de la supprimer, j'ai fait forcer à quitter, OK ça a marché pour le programme, mais la zone de mise à jour était toujours là, et les ventilateurs se transformaient en turbine.
j'ai mis en veille, les ventilos se sont arrêtés au bout de 5 minutes.
Redémarrage, petit à petit les ventilos ont recommencé à accélérer. 
L'appli mise à la poubelle refusait de se vider soit disant toujours en service. 
réparation des autorisation sans résultat
Il a fallu redémarrer et tout est rentré dans l'ordre :style:


----------



## MrSoul (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai découvert un dysfonctionnement dans PTGui Pro, l'optimisation qui concerne le vignettage et l'expo (et autres valeurs de ce genre) est devenu extrêmement lente.
Le temps de traitement est bien multiplié par 10 pour cette opération.
Pour tout le reste, tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## colbosc (3 Septembre 2009)

Delivery Reader est un lecteur pourtant récent sous Mac (1 an) mais plante maintenant systématiquement sous SL. 
Il utilise des fichiers en .dly et est édité par Immanens à Palaiseau. 

A l'origine, il sert à consulter les revues électroniques RelayHachette. Mais avec l'avénement des manuels scolaires électroniques projetables, il a été choisi par la plupart des éditeurs et les Macs sont hors-jeu!
Le support ne prend même pas la peine de répondre aux mails... Je n'ose même pas demander si quelqu'un aurait une solution.


----------



## flyingduck (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ; lors de l'installation de snow faut-il réinstaller entourage  derrière ainsi que tous les comptes d'entourage?


----------



## Frodon (3 Septembre 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> Delivery Reader est un lecteur pourtant récent sous Mac (1 an) mais plante maintenant systématiquement sous SL.
> Il utilise des fichiers en .dly et est édité par Immanens à Palaiseau.
> 
> A l'origine, il sert à consulter les revues électroniques RelayHachette. Mais avec l'avénement des manuels scolaires électroniques projetables, il a été choisi par la plupart des éditeurs et les Macs sont hors-jeu!
> Le support ne prend même pas la peine de répondre aux mails... Je n'ose même pas demander si quelqu'un aurait une solution.



J'ai peut être une solution pour toi, je viens de tester pour voir, et j'ai réussi à le lancer, mais c'est un peu tricky:

- Ouvre le Terminal (Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal)
- Tapes /Applications/Delivery/Delivery\ Reader.app/Contents/MacOS/Delivery\ Reader
- NE TOUCHE PLUS A RIEN et attend qu'il se lance complètement (dans le Terminal, la dernière ligne, une fois pleinement lancé, est: 1 - Application finish launching

Il va bloquer un petit moment sur "10 - ReaderController windowDidload buttons initialized", cela est normal, il faut attendre, ça prend 30 secondes à 1 minute max.

Après cela, tu pourras le lancer normalement depuis son icône.

EDIT: Je viens de tester avec un Magazine, ça plante


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Canon : calendrier de prise en charge de Mac OS X v10.6 (IMPRIMANTES À JET D'ENCRE TOUT-EN-UN)
> 
> PS : j'avais déjà donné cette info sur d'autres fils mais c'était en anglais. Là, c'est en français et donc compréhensible par tout le monde.



En complément :

Canon : calendrier de prise en charge de Mac OS X v10.6 (IMPRIMANTES À JET D'ENCRE)

Canon : calendrier de prise en charge de Mac OS X v10.6 (SCANNERS)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> (...) si tu appuies sur play ça va lancer iTunes (ça marche aussi avec la touche play/pause du clavier d'ailleurs).


Oui j'avais remarqué. 
Par contre, en appuyant sur "Play" :
- avec un logiciel ouvert, quel qu'il soit (sauf VLC et QT), iTunes s'ouvre en arrière-plan
- avec QT ouvert, iTunes ne s'ouvre pas
- avec VLC ouvert, iTunes s'ouvre en arrière-plan également et démarre !

edit/ Je viens de faire un autre essai : QT simplement ouvert et VLC ouvert avec une vidéo en lecture, iTunes ne s'ouvre plus. Ça peut être une solution de dépannage (mais pas pour le son par contre).


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

flyingduck a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ; lors de l'installation de snow faut-il réinstaller entourage  derrière ainsi que tous les comptes d'entourage?



C'est pas ici qu'il faut poster cette question
Mais Entourage est il compatible?


----------



## Mr Fon (3 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> En fait le problème c'est juste que la télécommande marche avec VLC mais se comporte également comme si VLC n'était pas lancé ou pas en premier plan... la seule nouveauté de Snow Leopard au niveau de la télécommande, c'est que maintenant iTunes se lance lorsqu'on fait play alors qu'il n'est pas ouvert (ce qui est assez logique) ; mais bon, le problème est le même avec Plex (un autre soft qui utilise la télécommande) et c'est un problème qui touche tout le monde sur SL, donc on peut espérer que ça sera vite réglé aux prochaines mises à jour.



Et bien moi, figurez vous que quand j'appuie sur play de la télécommande AppleRemote(la blanche qui était livré avec le mac) pour faire démarrer itunes et bien c'est le lecteur de mon iphone 3gs qui se mets en marche...en revanche pas de soucis pour passer au titre suivant lorsqu'itunes est en lecture même si ça sort tout de même l'iphone de veille...tres probablement une histoire de paramétrage dans l'iphone, je n'ai pas encore eu le tps de me pencher sur cette question..
Edit : et ce uniquement si 'iphone est connecté au mac, je pense qu'il est important de le préciser


----------



## axius (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

En ce moment je compte passer au nouveau OS mais je voudrais être certain que tous le logiciels que j'utilise fonctionnent correctement. Grâce à ce fil de discussion j'ai constaté que la plupart sont compatibles, mais je n'ai pas trouvé si le logiciel HomeBank ING fonctionne bien avec Snow Leopard . Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé et pourrait me le confirmer?

Merci d'avance


----------



## colbosc (3 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> J'ai peut être une solution pour toi, je viens de tester pour voir, et j'ai réussi à le lancer, mais c'est un peu tricky:
> 
> EDIT: Je viens de tester avec un Magazine, ça plante



Chez moi aussi ! Merci pour la recherche néanmoins.

Je crois que je vais utiliser ma licence Parallels et ma licence XP OEM. Il y a un peu d'espoir car l'éditeur m'a répondu ce midi :

"Oui, résolution en septembre du pb snow Leopard.
Par ailleurs, un relifting des fonctionnalités sera livré avant fin dannée."

Vu qu'ils font de la pub sur la lecture des Magazines avec un iPhone, ils vont bouger 

voilà


----------



## nicopulse (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai réussie à re-faire fonctionner les plug-ins sous Safari en passant en en 32 bits.

Le plugin qui m'a posé le plus gros problème c'est Glims, la fenêtre de configuration étant invisible. Il suffit de se pencher pour voir les préfs. Bref, j'ai fait un article sur mon blog concernant les préférences invisibles du plug-in Glims de Safari 4 en 32 bits sous Snow Leopard


----------



## bgali (3 Septembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tri-Backup 4 et Toast Titanium 9 sont-ils compatible avec Snow Leopard ?
> 
> Merci



Tribackup 5 a des problèmes d'autorisations et ne marche donc pas malgré ce qu'en dit son concepteur TRI-EDRE pas trés coopératif, voire pas du tout 

essaie quand même de réparer les autorisations

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------

DISWARRIOR ...

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si DISKWARRIOR fonctionne bien avec Snow leopard parce que je voudrais l'acheter ????


----------



## Alexstar (3 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part tout marche... mis a part Guitar Pro 5.3 qui bug au démarrage et qui marche une fois sur deux.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

bgali a dit:


> DISWARRIOR ...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si DISKWARRIOR fonctionne bien avec Snow leopard parce que je voudrais l'acheter ????



Ah, la fonction *Rechercher* dans un sujet : http://forums.macg.co/5197404-post23.html


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Et surtout

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136210/snow-leopard-diskwarrior-pret-techtool-prudent


----------



## bacman (3 Septembre 2009)

bacman a dit:


> bonsoir,
> quelqu'un a-il testé la compatibilté de snow leopard avec Ciel Compta
> cette fois, j'attends confirmation de la compatibilté de tous les softs utilisés avant de franchir le pas?
> archicad et artlantis fonctionnent depuis hier.
> ...



la version 15 est comptatible


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2009)

Demande Rosetta :
Mouseposé
ebrearyreader


----------



## Lacoc (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Chez moi c'est Firefox qui plante!!!!

Help!!!!

Anthony


----------



## MrSoul (3 Septembre 2009)

chez moi aucun soucis, réinstall le, vide le cache...


----------



## Bilbo (3 Septembre 2009)

iCompta 3.3.2 est sorti.



			
				Le site Internet de l'éditeur a dit:
			
		

> iCompta 3.3.2
> Mac OS X 10.5+
> 
> Fixes :
> ...


Et de fait, j'ai recoché la récupération des taux de change et ça roule.

À+


----------



## schwebb (3 Septembre 2009)

Bilbo a dit:


> iCompta 3.3.2 est sorti.



Déjà! :afraid:

Mais il code plus vite que son ombre, l'excellent Cyril...


----------



## MrSoul (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai finalement un problème avec Epson Scan, j'ai donc voulu scanné un fichier, le logiciel fonctionne, aperçu et tout, jusqu'à ce qu'on veuille vraiment numériser, il y a un message d'erreur qui dit : "Lecture impossible du profil ICC. Enregistrement de l'image annulé."

Ça tombe bien, j'avais justement un impératif besoin de scanner ce document !

Je vais tenter de désinstaller le logiciel pour faire une clean install et on verra bien... Je vous tiens au courant (Tiens, c'est marrant, la désinstall de Epson Scan me ferme toutes mes logiciels sans rien me demander... quel con !)


----------



## Vladimok (3 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> J'ai finalement un problème avec Epson Scan, j'ai donc voulu scanné un fichier, le logiciel fonctionne, aperçu et tout, jusqu'à ce qu'on veuille vraiment numériser, il y a un message d'erreur qui dit : "Lecture impossible du profil ICC. Enregistrement de l'image annulé."
> 
> Ça tombe bien, j'avais justement un impératif besoin de scanner ce document !
> 
> Je vais tenter de désinstaller le logiciel pour faire une clean install et on verra bien... Je vous tiens au courant (Tiens, c'est marrant, la désinstall de Epson Scan me ferme toutes mes logiciels sans rien me demander... quel con !)



Tu a quoi comme scanner Epson ?


----------



## MrSoul (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai le V700 perfection... qui est supporté selon le support technique Epson.

Bon, j'ai donc désinstallé, puis réinstallé Epson Scan, rien y fait, la seul solution est de scanner sans intégrer le profil puis le réintégrer en post traitement (ce qui est passablement relou).

C'est pas réellement un problème du pilote mais un problème d'Epson Scan, car les profils ICC sont bien présent dans le système.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Bizarre&#8230; Epson Scan fonctionne chez moi&#8230;


----------



## MrSoul (3 Septembre 2009)

Quand tu joins le profil ICC à l'image (option réglable juste après avoir cliqué sur numérisé dans les options de fichier), il ne te sors pas de message d'erreur ?


----------



## gece (3 Septembre 2009)

quequoi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> apparemment, "Le Petit Robert" ne fonctionne pas sous SL (crash après le lancement)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Merci pour l'astuce. J'ai envoyé un mail à l'éditeur...
G


----------



## lyelle10 (3 Septembre 2009)

Mon économiseur préféré ne marche pas malgré l'annonce du développeur : Lotsawater.
Quel dommage !


----------



## Jacques L (3 Septembre 2009)

Lacoc a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Chez moi c'est Firefox qui plante!!!!
> Help!!!!
> Anthony


Chez moi il ne plante pas, mais il a comme des lenteurs à charger les pages, la barre d'avancement en bas à droite est souvent longue à démarrer et/ou l'avancement du bleu a tendance à se bloquer avant d'arriver à la fin :mouais:


----------



## deuzef (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !

Futur possesseur de Snow Leopard, je souhaiterais savoir si ces apps fonctionnent :
- Le mythique Fallout, premier du nom.
- Reveal, application d'édition des données EXIF des photos.

Merci par avance !


----------



## MrSoul (4 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de tester Reveal pour toi, pour sortir les meta, il fonctionne (autant qu'il le faisait avant), mais les icônes et la miniature de la photo ont un problème, y'a un effet bizarre dessus comme une image qui aurait buggé.

Doit y avoir mieux pour sortir les EXIF, dans "detail" il ne reconnait qu'un quart des infos de mon D200 (en particulier les maker notes). Exiftool n'a pas d'interface graphique, mais il sait sortir toutes les informations EXIF et IPTC, de façon bien plus lisible !
Cherche dans les ressources, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur : http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/#links


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2009)

zirko a dit:


> Antidote RX ne marche plus sous mail et safari.



Je n'ai pas trouvé de message ou quelqu'un te répondait donc je le fais. 
Il faut quitter mail et Safari, ensuite, tu fais "lire les informations" sur ces deux applis (cmd + i) et là tu coches "ouvrir en mode 32 bits".

Le service support d'Antidote RX est toujours très réactif. J'avais un problème avec mon code d'activation, ils m'ont résolu ça dans l'heure.


----------



## Spec (4 Septembre 2009)

Vous savez si UAAP fonctionne sur snow ??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2009)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, on peut de nouveau avoir un Dock réellement transparent sans installer Mirage (c'est d'ailleurs ce site - Dockulicious - qui indique l'autre site où se rendre) mais en supprimant et en changeant quelques fichiers. Voir donc ici.
J'ai essayé, ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2009)

Frostwire est enfin compatible 10.6.

4.18.3 de sortie!


----------



## po-mac (4 Septembre 2009)

inkscape
HP allinone pour hp officejet G85
Gunterprint pour HP G85

Cordialement
PO


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2009)

AppFresh stable&#8230;


----------



## deuzef (5 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Je viens de tester Reveal pour toi, pour sortir les meta, il fonctionne (autant qu'il le faisait avant), mais les icônes et la miniature de la photo ont un problème, y'a un effet bizarre dessus comme une image qui aurait buggé.
> 
> Doit y avoir mieux pour sortir les EXIF, dans "detail" il ne reconnait qu'un quart des infos de mon D200 (en particulier les maker notes). Exiftool n'a pas d'interface graphique, mais il sait sortir toutes les informations EXIF et IPTC, de façon bien plus lisible !
> Cherche dans les ressources, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur : http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/#links



Salut !

Merci pour ton test MrSoul.
Je viens d'installer Snow Leopard, je verrai pour Reveal, sinon je testerai Exiftool.

J'ai pas essayé Fallout 1 mais j'ai vu qu'il y a un bug sur le 2... je pense que vais passer mon chemin, tant pis !

A +


----------



## loukoum42 (5 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

Je viens d'installer Snow Léopard sur mon macbook
Globalement satisfaite 
Juste un probleme moi c'est Pages 08 et Numbers 08 qui ne fonctionnent plus ( c'est quand meme un comble vu que c'est des logiciels Apple)

Une petite aide
Desinstaller - reinstaller ?


----------



## wotan67 (5 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi il y a uniquement "*WRadio*"qui ne fonctionne pas encore!


----------



## Foddz (5 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi c'est Toast 10 qui pose problème avec la gravure de DVD .....Par contre la gravure cd fonctionne parfaitement......


----------



## miaou (5 Septembre 2009)

à ce sujet : compatibilité de logiciel avec SL , un site intéressant ( en Anglais )
http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/


----------



## schwebb (5 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Je viens d'installer Snow Léopard sur mon macbook
> Globalement satisfaite
> ...



Hello,

Je ne pense pas que désinstaller-réinstaller change quoi que ce soit. Essaie plutôt ça, à tout hasard:
Applications/Pages/plus d'infos: cocher «ouvrir en mode en 32 bits». Je ne te garantis pas le résultat, hein, mais c'est à essayer.


----------



## MrSoul (5 Septembre 2009)

deuzef a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Merci pour ton test MrSoul.
> Je viens d'installer Snow Leopard, je verrai pour Reveal, sinon je testerai Exiftool.
> ...



Sinon, au lieu d'aller chercher une solution tiers, y'a beaucoup plus simple, tu ouvre ton image dans aperçu, cmd+i et dans l'onglet information, tu as plusieurs onglets, donc EXIF et IPTC !


----------



## loukoum42 (5 Septembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne pense pas que désinstaller-réinstaller change quoi que ce soit. Essaie plutôt ça, à tout hasard:
> Applications/Pages/plus d'infos: cocher «ouvrir en mode en 32 bits». Je ne te garantis pas le résultat, hein, mais c'est à essayer.




mais j'ai pas cette option " cocher : ouvrir en mode 32 bits "

et puis la je viens de regarder dans Pomme - A propos de ce mac - Plus d'infos -  noyau et extension 64 bits : non 
Y a un blem ?
 C'est un macbook blanc de base acheté en Juillet 2009


----------



## schwebb (5 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> mais j'ai pas cette option " cocher : ouvrir en mode 32 bits "



Je ne peux pas vérifier chez moi, je n'ai pas ces logiciels. Mais c'est bizarre que tu ne l'aies pas.





loukoum42 a dit:


> et puis la je viens de regarder dans Pomme - A propos de ce mac - Plus d'infos -  noyau et extension 64 bits : non
> Y a un blem ?



Non non, aucun. Ce que tu vois est normal.


----------



## loukoum42 (5 Septembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Je ne peux pas vérifier chez moi, je n'ai pas ces logiciels. Mais c'est bizarre que tu ne l'aies pas.



Je viens de regarder dans d'autres appli , j'ai le choix pour certaines :  ouvrir en 32 bits ou ouvrir avec Rosetta et là : rien


----------



## Trulex (5 Septembre 2009)

Avez-vous aussi remarqué que avec Transmission maintenant sous SL le logiciel est beaucoup plus lent lorsqu'on le quitte...?


----------



## MrSoul (5 Septembre 2009)

Les Sims 3 freeze au moment de quitter une partie.


----------



## schwebb (5 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Je viens de regarder dans d'autres appli , j'ai le choix pour certaines :  ouvrir en 32 bits ou ouvrir avec Rosetta et là : rien



Faudrait comparer avec quelqu'un qui a les mêmes applis. Je ne peux pas te dire si c'est normal ou pas. Bon, je pencherais pour que ce soit normal, puisque ce sont des produits Apple.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Septembre 2009)

Trulex a dit:


> Avez-vous aussi remarqué que avec Transmission maintenant sous SL le logiciel est beaucoup plus lent lorsqu'on le quitte...?



Hum.. Bah non, d'ailleurs, sur Léopard, Transmission freezait tout le temps lorsque ej quittait l'application, j'étais donc forcé de quitter l'application de manière sauvage.


----------



## bgali (5 Septembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne pense pas que désinstaller-réinstaller change quoi que ce soit. Essaie plutôt ça, à tout hasard:
> Applications/Pages/plus d'infos: cocher «ouvrir en mode en 32 bits». Je ne te garantis pas le résultat, hein, mais c'est à essayer.



Excuse-moi, mais il est où ton "plus d'infos" ????

C'est pas plutôt "lire les informations" mais là il n'y a rien sur 32 ou 64 bits



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne pense pas que désinstaller-réinstaller change quoi que ce soit. Essaie plutôt ça, à tout hasard:
> Applications/Pages/plus d'infos: cocher «ouvrir en mode en 32 bits». Je ne te garantis pas le résultat, hein, mais c'est à essayer.



iWorks 09, Pages, Numbers et Keynote, sont uniquement en 32 bits ... autre incohérence Apple


----------



## Rez2a (5 Septembre 2009)

bgali a dit:


> iWorks 09, Pages, Numbers et Keynote, sont uniquement en 32 bits ... autre incohérence Apple



Quelle incohérence ? iWork '09 est sortie l'an dernier hein.


----------



## miaou (5 Septembre 2009)

c'est vrai qu'avec les logiciels Iwork 8. nous n'avons pas le choix : " ouvrir en 32 bits ou avec rosetta"   ils doivent donc être bien en 32b.  incomprhensible  c'est vrai 
mais chez moi ils marchent normalement .. 
ça doit être autre chose....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

Pacifist, WhatSize et Rember (l'interface graphique de Memtest) sont mis à jour pour SL.


----------



## loukoum42 (5 Septembre 2009)

merci pour vos réponses

Donc je suis mal là 
1/parce que dans infos des appli , on me propose pas d'ouvrir en 31 bits ou avec rosetta
2/Quand j'ai fait la mise a jour , j'ai decoché Rosetta donc il est pas sur ma machine ( pensant qu'avec un ordi presque neuf j'en aurait pas besoin) 

Puis je installer Rosetta sans lancer toute la mise a jour ?
merci pour vos réponses et votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Puis je installer Rosetta sans lancer toute la mise a jour ?


Tu affiches le DVD d'install dans le Finder, 
et tu vas dans Optional Install (installations optionnelles).


----------



## loukoum42 (5 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu affiches le DVD d'install dans le Finder,
> et tu vas dans Optional Install (installations optionnelles).



ok et je coche juste rosetta ?
ça relancera pas la mise a jour ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> ok et je coche juste rosetta ?
> ça relancera pas la mise a jour ?


Tu coches juste Rosetta, et ça n'installera que Rosetta.

Et retiens les autres possibilités qui s'affichent, pour plus tard peut-être&#8230;


----------



## Jellybass (5 Septembre 2009)

iStats Menus vient de passer en version *2.0* et est maintenant compatible Snow Leopard. 

Edit : j'en profite pour ajouter que l'économiseur d'écran Lounge (payant) ne fonctionne plus, quant à lui.


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2009)

*icalamus 1.16 (6770)* ne fonctionne pas (le logiciel se lance, ne plante pas, les palettes sont visibles mais il est impossible d&#8217;afficher l&#8217;espace de travail)

*Bean Version 2.4.0* est ok

*Radio France 1.0* semble ok également

*Espresso 1.0.6* est la version spécialement mise à jour pour SL


----------



## loukoum42 (6 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu coches juste Rosetta, et ça n'installera que Rosetta.
> 
> Et retiens les autres possibilités qui s'affichent, pour plus tard peut-être



j'ai juste coché Rosetta et l'installation m'indique 45 mm comme la mise a niveau de depart que j'avais fait , je precise que c'est un cd de mise a niveau de leopard ( payé 8 euros et quelque car le macbook a été acheté apres le mois de juin)  que j'utilise
donc j'ai tout arreté pensant qu'il refaisait tous le processus et vu que j'ai pas tout coché


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> j'ai juste coché Rosetta et l'installation m'indique 45 mm comme la mise a niveau de depart que j'avais fait , je precise que c'est un cd de mise a niveau de leopard ( payé 8 euros et quelque car le macbook a été acheté apres le mois de juin)  que j'utilise
> donc j'ai tout arreté pensant qu'il refaisait tous le processus et vu que j'ai pas tout coché



Sur ce DVD, tu n'as pas un truc qui s'appelle "Optionnal Install" ?


----------



## loukoum42 (6 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur ce DVD, tu n'as pas un truc qui s'appelle "Optionnal Install" ?



c'est marqué ersonnaliser
y a un truc que je peux pas decocher :logiciel systeme
et sinon 
Imprimantes
Langues
X11
Rosetta
Quick time 7


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

Non, je parlais d'un truc présent sur le disque mais ailleurs que dans l'installeur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> c'est marqué ersonnaliser



Là, tu as redémarré sur le DVD.

Il faut afficher le DVD dans le Finder (tu ne redémarres pas dessus mais tu l'insères dans le lecteur de DVD pendant que tu es dans ta session, et tu double-cliques sur son icône dans le Finder) : tu trouveras enfin les Optional Install qui n'installent QUE ce que tu demandes !


----------



## shenrone (6 Septembre 2009)

Mon seul bug logiciel pour l'instant avec SL ne vient pas d'un logiciel tiers mais d'Itunes qui lors de la synchronisation de mes albums photos avec mon Iphone a planté:mouais:

Puis m'a proposé de le relancer:hein:


----------



## loukoum42 (6 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, tu as redémarré sur le DVD.
> 
> Il faut afficher le DVD dans le Finder (tu ne redémarres pas dessus mais tu l'insères dans le lecteur de DVD pendant que tu es dans ta session, et tu double-cliques sur son icône dans le Finder) : tu trouveras enfin les Optional Install qui n'installent QUE ce que tu demandes !



ah ok
merci bien
je vais essayer ça demain ! 
Tu penses qu'en installant Rosetta , ma suite I work va marché ?

J'ai quand meme " les boules" car les deux logiciels qui marchent pas sur mon macbook apres l'installation de snow leopard sont les deux seuls que j'ai payé
( I work 08 et Aperture 1,5 )


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2009)

Logiciel incompatible avec Snow Léopard = l'ancienne Beta de Microsoft Connection Bureau à Distance (Remote Desktop Connexion).

Je l'utilisais encore car elle était plus simple et graphiquement plus agréable que la nouvelle, mais j'ai du me faire une raison. La nouvelle beta fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> ah ok
> merci bien
> je vais essayer ça demain !
> Tu penses qu'en installant Rosetta , ma suite I work va marché ?
> ...



iWork '08 n'a pas besoin de Rosetta pour fonctionner. Donc installer Rosetta ne réglera pas ton problème.


----------



## loukoum42 (7 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> iWork '08 n'a pas besoin de Rosetta pour fonctionner. Donc installer Rosetta ne réglera pas ton problème.



ok donc ça sers a rien que je l'installe mais pourquoi I worh 8 marche pas alors sur mon macbook , c'est normal ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> c'est normal ?



Non. Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité d'iWork '08 avec Snow Leopard. Et chez d'autres ça marche très bien.

Donc c'est un problème spécifique à ton Mac.

Questions rituelles :

- as-tu fait une réparation des autorisations de disque ?
- as-tu essayé dans une autre session ?
- es-tu à jour des mises à jour d'iWork' 08 ?
- as-tu essayé de supprimer les fichiers de préférences des applications d'iWork '08 dans Dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences ?


----------



## loukoum42 (7 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité d'iWork '08 avec Snow Leopard. Et chez d'autres ça marche très bien.
> 
> Donc c'est un problème spécifique à ton Mac.
> 
> ...



Je vais essayer tout ça 
merci de t'occuper de mon cas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Je vais essayer tout ça
> merci de t'occuper de mon cas



Petite précision : les fichiers de préférence de Pages et Keynote s'appellent *com.apple.iWork.Pages.plist* et *com.apple.iWork.Keynote.plist*


----------



## loukoum42 (7 Septembre 2009)

Donc j'ai fait tout ça

Et en fait je viens de me rendre compte que c'est la couleur des polices qui deconne , elles sont invisibles quand j'ecrit , si je les surligne on les vois en violet tres clair 
En fait y a rien qui s'affiche ( meme les modeles proposés par Pages ou Numbers)
J'ai changé la couleur des polices et mis en noir mais rien y fait , on les vois toujours pas 
c'est bizarre


----------



## Benleroy (8 Septembre 2009)

Installé à l'instant pour ma part. Impeccable!

Seul "petit" soucis, ma souris logitech VX Revo n'est plus détectée par le logiciel logitech. Celui ci n'est compatible que pour la 10.5.

Vivement une petite à jours


----------



## ÉB (8 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> J'ai fais un petit essais de tout ce qui trainait sur mon disque, vu le nombre, vous comprendrez que la plupart sont en démo.
> 
> Qui marche :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Pas pour tout le monde, nous sommes au moins deux chez qui Aperture 2 est victime d'un gros bug.
http://forums.macg.co/photo/aperture-ne-charge-plus-les-images-276322.html#post5210494


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------




Benleroy a dit:


> Installé à l'instant pour ma part. Impeccable!
> 
> Seul "petit" soucis, ma souris logitech VX Revo n'est plus détectée par le logiciel logitech. Celui ci n'est compatible que pour la 10.5.
> 
> Vivement une petite à jours



Bonjour,

La mienne (celle livrée dans le pack Imac) connait un souci au niveau de la bille.
Si je la tourne de haut en bas, ma page "descend" comme d'habitude, mais de bas en haut n'a plus aucun effet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2009)

Imac17 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La mienne (celle livrée dans le pack Imac) connait un souci au niveau de la bille.
> Si je la tourne de haut en bas, ma page "descend" comme d'habitude, mais de bas en haut n'a plus aucun effet.



Problème archi connu et qui est purement matériel : encrassement de la bille. Solution : faire rouler la bille sur une feuille de papier.

PS: il faut toujours faire une recherche sur le forum avant de poser une question. D'ailleurs, si tu l'avais fait, tu aurais trouvé la réponse tout seul.


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Problème archi connu et qui est purement matériel : encrassement de la bille. Solution : faire rouler la bille sur une feuille de papier.




Et bien sur, de papier blanc, le papier journal serait pire que le mal !


----------



## ÉB (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci, mais mon matériel à deux mois d'âge et si je n'ai effectivement pas fait de recherches pour ce problème, je n'ai attendu personne pour faire ce "ménage" effectivement connu et "de base" et pour passer une soufflette.

En vain...


----------



## Benleroy (8 Septembre 2009)

Si le probleme est software, il devrai etre réglé d'ici peu (enfin je l'espere).

Heureusement pour ma part que j'ai un MBP, car utiliser la souris dans cet état est quasi impossible...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (8 Septembre 2009)

Imac17 a dit:


> Merci, mais mon matériel à deux mois d'âge et si je n'ai effectivement pas fait de recherches pour ce problème, je n'ai attendu personne pour faire ce "ménage" effectivement connu et "de base" et pour passer une soufflette.
> 
> En vain...



Tu peux aussi essayer de nettoyer la boule avec une bombe à air comprimé, j'ai entendu dire que ça marchait


----------



## lennoyl (8 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

le freeware SpaceSuit (permettant d'avoir un fond différent pour chaque bureau de Spaces) ne marche pas correctement avec Snow Leopard: les icones sur le bureau ne s'affichent pas. 
De plus, j'ai eu droit à un redémarrage automatique en plein "test" de Quicktime X... Je ne sais pas si c'était lié, mais ça ne s'est pas reproduit depuis que je n'utilise plus SpaceSuit.


----------



## Madeline (8 Septembre 2009)

Imac17 a dit:


> Merci, mais mon matériel à deux mois d'âge et si je n'ai effectivement pas fait de recherches pour ce problème, je n'ai attendu personne pour faire ce "ménage" effectivement connu et "de base" et pour passer une soufflette.
> 
> En vain...



Cela doit être sur ce forum que j'ai lu *LE* *truc*...
pour nettoyer la bille...

frotter et faire tourner la bille de la souris sur son jeans....
plus efficace que sur le papier.


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Cela doit être sur ce forum que j'ai lu *LE* *truc*...
> pour nettoyer la bille...
> 
> frotter et faire tourner la bille de la souris sur son jeans....
> plus efficace que sur le papier.




cela devient un peu louche quand on sait à quoi est comparé le petit bouton de la mighty mouse.


----------



## Baracca (8 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Tu peux aussi essayer de nettoyer la boule avec une bombe à air comprimé, j'ai entendu dire que ça marchait




Je confirme


----------



## Preatorien (8 Septembre 2009)

Voici ma contribution (si ce n'est pas déjà fait..)

- Handbrake 0.9.3 Ok
- idefrag 1.6.6      Ok
- Logitech Harmony Remote software 7.6.0 Ok
- Media Info Mac 0.7.17.5 Ok
- Mkvtoolnix 2.9.5 Ok
- Split and Concat 3.0 Ok
- Little snitch 2.1.4i Ok
- XTMmerge 1.1 Ok
- Jdownloader 0.6.193 Ok
- CrossOver 8.0.1 Ok
- CrossOver Games 8.0 Ok
- Missing Snyc for Windows Mobile 4.0.4 Ok
- NTFS-3G 0.9.8 Ok en 32Bits (erreur en 64Bits)
- AppZapper 1.8.0 Ok
- Time Machine Editor 2.2 Ok
- ManyCam 1.0.30 Ok
- StuffIt Archive Manager 13.0.3 Ok
- UnRarX 2.2 Ok
- Switch Sound File Converter 1.50 Ok
- Songbird 1.2.0 Ok
- MusicBrainz Picard 0.11 Ok
- FreewarePub KidiFree 1.2 Ok

Voili Voilou

En espérant que ca aide au moins l'un d'entre vous 

Bonne soirée les gens


----------



## shenrone (8 Septembre 2009)

Si quelqu'un connait une appli pour décompresser les archive certifié SL, je suis preneur


----------



## ÉB (9 Septembre 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> frotter et faire tourner la bille de la souris sur son jeans....
> plus efficace que sur le papier.



Ce truc s'est avéré chez moi d'une efficacité REDOUTABLE ! 
Merci !

Au passage, deux bugs constatés. Le premier, avant que Snow charge les 5 images que j'ai choisi de mettre en fond d'écran (changement toutes les 5 secondes), il affiche deux secondes une ancienne photo qui n'est plus dans le dossier où sont les clichés...
Le second, si je mets le son à zéro avant d'éteindre, il s'allume sans y toucher mais une fois lancé le son augmente tout seul...


----------



## Madeline (9 Septembre 2009)

Imac17 a dit:


> Ce truc s'est avéré chez moi d'une efficacité REDOUTABLE !
> Merci !



Parfait... 
et... c'est si simple !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2009)

Logitech Harmony Remote 7.6.0.8 est officiellement compatible Snow Leopard.


----------



## jcfaggia (10 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *SmallImage 2 qui est une application UB ne fonctionne pas sous SL, par contre si je l'ouvre avec Rosetta ça fonctionne, ça dépanne bien du coup, peut-être c'est valable pour d'autres applications, en attendant...*



Sur mes 2 machines intel, SMALLIMAGE 2 se lance, mais est fortement buggé : pas de barre de boutons en haut de la fenêtre, et il refuse d'ouvrir les fichiers .JPG, ce qu'il faisait très bien avant SL.
Sur quelle machine le fais tu fonctionner correctement ??


----------



## mcsauc (11 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous , j'ai un soucis! depuis la mise à jour avec snow léopard, NéoOffice ne s'ouvre plus...
Que faire?? Merci


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

mcsauc a dit:


> Salut à tous , j'ai un soucis! depuis la mise à jour avec snow léopard, NéoOffice ne s'ouvre plus...
> Que faire?? Merci



Chez moi cela marche bien avec la version NeoOffice 3.0 et  Mac OS 10.6.1 :


----------



## loukoum42 (11 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Je viens d'installer Snow Léopard sur mon macbook
> Globalement satisfaite
> ...



Une bonne nouvelle
Avec la mise a jour de Snow leopard , m'a été proposé aussi une mise a jour de pages , numbers et key notes ( et i tunes aussi) et depuis miracle : tout fonctionne !
Trop contente


----------



## fanou (11 Septembre 2009)

cisco VPN client ne se lance plus (je vais esssayer de réinstaller)
DiskCatalogMaker non plus.
ça m'embête bien...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2009)

fanou a dit:


> cisco VPN client ne se lance plus (je vais esssayer de réinstaller)
> ça m'embête bien...


Essaie de passer par Préférences Système > Réseau : _Ajouter_ (+) VPN > Cisco.


----------



## Jacques L (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, nouvelle découverte
C'est Ical qui a un bug chez moi, quand je veux changer la date d'un RV, si elle est supérieure à 9 il faut que j'utilise les flèches haut-bas pour avoir des dates à 2 chiffres, sinon Ical ne prend en compte que le dernier chiffre tapé exemple 05 à la place de 15


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour, nouvelle découverte
> C'est Ical qui a un bug chez moi, quand je veux changer la date d'un RV, si elle est supérieure à 9 il faut que j'utilise les flèches haut-bas pour avoir des dates à 2 chiffres, sinon Ical ne prend en compte que le dernier chiffre tapé exemple 05 à la place de 15


Rien de mon coté. 
En revanche, grosse amélioration du coté de l'impression. Seul le ou les calendriers sélectionnés sont cochés quand on demande une impression. Avant, ils étaient tous cochés par défaut. 

Bug avec mail : "&#8230;" bloque le logiciel, "..." ne le bloque pas. Rageant.


----------



## fanou (11 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie de passer par Préférences Système > Réseau : _Ajouter_ (+) VPN > Cisco.



bien joué mais j'ai un fichier PCF à intégrer, il me faut le client cisco pour ça.


----------



## oflorent (12 Septembre 2009)

Adobe Reader est KO pour moi.... alors que Adobe air est OK


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

fanou a dit:


> bien joué mais j'ai un fichier PCF à intégrer, il me faut le client cisco pour ça.



Voir par là ? = http://erbmicha.com/2009/09/07/how-to-cisco-vpn-with-snow-leopard-via-pcf-file/
et http://www.stanford.edu/group/macosxsig/blog/2009/08/using_cisco_vpn_with_snow_leop.html


----------



## fanou (12 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Voir par là ? = http://erbmicha.com/2009/09/07/how-to-cisco-vpn-with-snow-leopard-via-pcf-file/
> et http://www.stanford.edu/group/macosxsig/blog/2009/08/using_cisco_vpn_with_snow_leop.html



Tout simplement fantastique !  
merci merci merci :love:
adieu client cisco, je ne t'aimais pas.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous!

Voilà, je suis passé en 10.6.1 récemment, et depuis Frostwire ne fonctionne plus
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la mise à jour ou quoi que ce soit.

Si qqn pouvait me dire pourquoi ça plante ça serait sympa.
Il faut savoir que l'appli se lance, puis si je la laisse en fond, elle fonctionne, mais si je la mets en premier plan, ça quitte immédiatement...

Je vous mets le rapport pour voir si qqn peut m'en dire plus
Merci d'avance! 

Process:         JavaApplicationStub [349]
Path:            /Applications/FrostWire.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
Identifier:      com.apple.javajdk16.FrostWire
Version:         1.0 (4.18.1)
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [89]

PlugIn Path:       /Applications/FrostWire.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
PlugIn Identifier: JavaApplicationStub
PlugIn Version:    1.0 (4.18.1)

Date/Time:       2009-09-12 17:28:32.490 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.1 (10B504)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          6210 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           2
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  47 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   2
Anonymous UUID:                      8C7612CE-3A3B-4897-91B3-4C513666EF38

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Application Specific Information:

Java information:
 Exception type: Bus Error (0xa) at pc=0x00000001020a6f54

 Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (14.1-b02-90 mixed mode macosx-amd64)

Current thread (0x000000011c193000):  JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=1896037344, stack(0x00007fff5f400000,0x00007fff5fc00000)]
Stack: [0x00007fff5f400000,0x00007fff5fc00000]

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x000000011c055800 JavaThread "Message-Executor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=917594112, stack(0x0000000136a16000,0x0000000136b16000)]
  0x0000000102802000 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=33558528, stack(0x0000000101801000,0x0000000102001000)]
  0x0000000137dde800 JavaThread "Thread-8" [_thread_blocked, id=978018304, stack(0x000000013a3b6000,0x000000013a4b6000)]
  0x0000000137dde000 JavaThread "device search response" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=976957440, stack(0x000000013a2b3000,0x000000013a3b3000)]
  0x0000000137ddd000 JavaThread "ManualGC" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=969936896, stack(0x0000000139c01000,0x0000000139d01000)]
  0x0000000102b85000 JavaThread "Timer-2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=975896576, stack(0x000000013a1b0000,0x000000013a2b0000)]
  0x0000000137342000 JavaThread "QueryUnicaster" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=948604928, stack(0x00000001387a9000,0x00000001388a9000)]
  0x0000000102a0b000 JavaThread "MulticastService" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=974180352, stack(0x000000013a00d000,0x000000013a10d000)]
  0x000000013712f800 JavaThread "QRPPropagator" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=945422336, stack(0x00000001384a0000,0x00000001385a0000)]
  0x00000001371cc800 JavaThread "ContentProcessor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=944361472, stack(0x000000013839d000,0x000000013849d000)]
  0x000000011c49c000 JavaThread "Timer-1" [_thread_blocked, id=973119488, stack(0x0000000139f0a000,0x000000013a00a000)]
  0x000000011c52a000 JavaThread "User event dispatch thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=972058624, stack(0x0000000139e07000,0x0000000139f07000)]
  0x0000000102abc000 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=866885632, stack(0x00000001339ba000,0x0000000133aba000)]
  0x000000011c424000 JavaThread "Deadlock Detection Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=861761536, stack(0x00000001334d7000,0x00000001335d7000)]
  0x000000011c423800 JavaThread "NIODispatcher" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=860700672, stack(0x00000001333d4000,0x00000001334d4000)]
  0x000000011c401000 JavaThread "Timer-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=859279360, stack(0x0000000133279000,0x0000000133379000)]
  0x000000011c1d1800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=854749184, stack(0x0000000132e27000,0x0000000132f27000)]
  0x000000010286c000 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=851738624, stack(0x0000000132b48000,0x0000000132c48000)]
  0x0000000102abc800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=850116608, stack(0x00000001329bc000,0x0000000132abc000)]
=>0x000000011c193000 JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=1896037344, stack(0x00007fff5f400000,0x00007fff5fc00000)]
  0x0000000102876000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=530620416, stack(0x000000011f90a000,0x000000011fa0a000)]
  0x0000000102875000 JavaThread "CompilerThread1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=529559552, stack(0x000000011f807000,0x000000011f907000)]
  0x0000000102874800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=528498688, stack(0x000000011f704000,0x000000011f804000)]
  0x0000000102873800 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=527437824, stack(0x000000011f601000,0x000000011f701000)]
  0x0000000102873000 JavaThread "Surrogate Locker Thread (CMS)" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=526376960, stack(0x000000011f4fe000,0x000000011f5fe000)]
  0x0000000102867000 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=525316096, stack(0x000000011f3fb000,0x000000011f4fb000)]
  0x0000000102866800 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=524255232, stack(0x000000011f2f8000,0x000000011f3f8000)]
Other Threads:
  0x0000000102862000 VMThread [stack: 0x000000011f1f5000,0x000000011f2f5000] [id=523194368]
  0x000000011c041000 WatcherThread [stack: 0x000000011fa0d000,0x000000011fb0d000] [id=531681280]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)
VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 par new generation   total 18624K, used 6104K [0x0000000106510000, 0x00000001079d0000, 0x0000000108510000)
  eden space 16000K,  21% used [0x0000000106510000, 0x0000000106876028, 0x00000001074b0000)
  from space 2624K, 100% used [0x0000000107740000, 0x00000001079d0000, 0x00000001079d0000)
  to   space 2624K,   0% used [0x00000001074b0000, 0x00000001074b0000, 0x0000000107740000)
 concurrent mark-sweep generation total 48852K, used 30637K [0x0000000108510000, 0x000000010b4c5000, 0x0000000116510000)
 concurrent-mark-sweep perm gen total 71644K, used 43090K [0x0000000116510000, 0x000000011ab07000, 0x000000011b910000)

Virtual Machine Arguments:
JVM Args: -Xbootclasspath/a:/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Resources/LauncherSupport.jar -Xms64M -Xmx256M -Djava.net.preferIPV6Addresses=false -Djava.net.preferIPv4stack=true -Djava.library.path=. -Djava.endorsed.dirs='' -Dapple.laf.useScreenMenuVar=true -Dapple.awt.antialiasing=true -Dapple.awt.textantialiasing=true 
Java Command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic
Physical Memory: Page Size = 4k, Total = 2048M, Free = 358M


Thread 0 Crashed:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libclient.dylib               	0x00000001020a6f54 JVM_DesiredAssertionStatus + 17290
1   JavaNativeFoundation          	0x00000001004bb57a JNFGetObjectField + 64
2   libawt.jnilib                 	0x000000011fc3faa5 -[TabGroupAccessibility tabControlsWithEnv:withTabGroupAxContext:withTabCode:allowIgnored:] + 185
3   libawt.jnilib                 	0x000000011fc3fbe5 -[TabGroupAccessibility currentTabWithEnv:withAxContext:] + 63
4   libawt.jnilib                 	0x000000011fc3f863 -[TabGroupAccessibility accessibilityValueAttribute] + 77
5   libawt.jnilib                 	0x000000011fc3cef8 -[JavaComponentAccessibility description] + 44
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82c902e2 _NSDescriptionWithLocaleFunc + 99
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff885fa32d _CFStringAppendFormatAndArgumentsAux + 2877
8   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff885f97ad _CFStringCreateWithFormatAndArgumentsAux + 109
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82c8de81 -[NSPlaceholderString initWithFormat:locale:arguments:] + 140
10  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82c90263 +[NSString stringWithFormat:] + 187
11  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff81098c42 NSAccessibilityRaiseNonArrayAttributeException + 44
12  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff81094381 -[NSObject(NSObjectAccessibilityAttributeAccessAdditions) accessibilityArrayAttributeCount:] + 138
13  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff81097c69 GetAttributeValueCount + 176
14  com.apple.HIServices          	0x00007fff857e7d92 _AXXMIGGetAttributeValueCount + 227
15  com.apple.HIServices          	0x00007fff857f1dd2 _XGetAttributeValueCount + 350
16  com.apple.HIServices          	0x00007fff857ce365 mshMIGPerform + 460
17  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff8863bf84 __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 356
18  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff8861464d __CFRunLoopRun + 4413
19  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff8861303f CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 575
20  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff80b11c4e RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 333
21  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff80b11a53 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 310
22  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff80b1190c BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 59
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff80e4a520 _DPSNextEvent + 718
24  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff80e49e89 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 155
25  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff80e0fa7d -[NSApplication run] + 395
26  libawt.jnilib                 	0x000000011fc13da7 +[AWTStarter startAWT:] + 1217
27  libawt.jnilib                 	0x000000011fbd9dcd -[CPerformer perform] + 93
28  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82ca6713 __NSThreadPerformPerform + 219
29  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff88615281 __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 1361
30  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff88613879 __CFRunLoopRun + 873
31  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff8861303f CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 575
32  ...ple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x0000000100005ded startupJava(LauncherArgsStruct*) + 238
33  ...ple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000000010000538f launchJavaApplication + 1179
34  JavaApplicationStub           	0x0000000100000a78 0x100000000 + 2680





Model: MacBookPro3,1, BootROM MBP31.0070.B07, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4 GHz, 2 GB, SMC 1.18f5
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 8600M GT, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x87), Atheros 5416: 2.0.19.4
Bluetooth: Version 2.2.1f7, 2 service, 0 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
PCI Card: pci168c,24, sppci_othernetwork, PCI Slot 5
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00, 149,05 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-85J
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8502, 0xfd400000
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x021b, 0x5d200000
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0x5d100000
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8205, 0x1a100000
FireWire Device: FreeAgent Go FW, Seagate, Up to 800 Mb/sec


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Septembre 2009)

Un problème avec Java?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Apparemment oui, j'ai cru comprendre ça, mais le kernel m'est assez étranger&#8230;


----------



## schwebb (12 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Apparemment oui, j'ai cru comprendre ça, mais le kernel m'est assez étranger



Chez moi, après la mise à jour SL, Forst a planté aussi; j'ai résolu le problème:
Applications/Frostwire/plus d'infos/cocher «ouvrir en mode 32 bits»


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Non, ça ne change rien malheureusement&#8230;

Process:         JavaApplicationStub [418]
Path:            /Applications/FrostWire.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
Identifier:      com.apple.javajdk16.FrostWire
Version:         1.0 (4.18.1)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [91]

PlugIn Path:       /Applications/FrostWire.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
PlugIn Identifier: JavaApplicationStub
PlugIn Version:    1.0 (4.18.1)

Date/Time:       2009-09-12 21:40:36.965 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.1 (10B504)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          3800 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           1
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  19 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   1
Anonymous UUID:                      8C7612CE-3A3B-4897-91B3-4C513666EF38

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Application Specific Information:

Java information:
 Exception type: Bus Error (0xa) at pc=0x018c32d7

 Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (14.1-b02-90 mixed mode macosx-x86)


----------



## schwebb (12 Septembre 2009)

Pas d'autre idée.


----------



## Grumbler (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Depuis 2 jours que j'ai installé Snow Léopard, je me bats avec le scanner de mon imprimante (Photosmart C5180) qui ne veut plus rien savoir ! Désinstallation/réinstallation, MAJ du pilote etc... L'imprimante fonctionne, le scanner est reconnu lors de l'installation mais non détecté lorsque je veux scanner une photo : HP Scan Pro a quitté de manière imprévue. (Petit copier/coller du rapport)

Process:         HP Scan Pro [331]
Path:            /Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro.app/Contents/MacOS/HP Scan Pro
Identifier:      com.hp.scanpro
Version:         ??? (7.1.5)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [91]

Date/Time:       2009-09-13 12:10:49.037 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6 (10A432)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          376 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           1
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   1
Anonymous UUID:                      6DD38FF8-3F6B-4919-A8A5-A09DF11769E1

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Sinon, j'ai aussi remarqué un fort ralentissement lors d'ouverture de diverses applications !
En espérant qu'il y ait des corrections ou ajustements rapides sur cette version Snow Léopard !

Si vous avez une info pour le scanner HP, merci d'avance !


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Ahhh toi aussi le kernel est tout zarbi...
J'ai signalé le problème à Apple une bonne dizaine de fois. 10.6.2 en espérant&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Bah depuis ce matin, plus de problèmes, bizarre&#8230;!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Il me semble que EyeTV 3.12 plantouille un peu ... non ?


----------



## pickwick (14 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> Il me semble que EyeTV 3.12 plantouille un peu ... non ?



regarde ici
http://support.elgato.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=3612


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> regarde ici
> http://support.elgato.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=3612




merci mais je rencontre pas ce problème là ... plutôt Eye qui ferme subitement la fenêtre TV.


----------



## Sephirus (14 Septembre 2009)

Pour Amsn il est disponible pour snow leopard ici :

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/47222/amsn_compatible_snow_leopard/


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> regarde ici
> http://support.elgato.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=3612



Bon en tout cas même avec cette version il y a des plantons ici ou là. Certes rien de méchant pour le moment mais planton quand même 

Des détails chez Elgato : http://forums.elgato.com/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=5944&sid=00d2b5111ec6d64507cd0aa2281099df


----------



## Vladimok (15 Septembre 2009)

Savez-vous si ONYX et GOOGLE EARTH sont compatible avec Snow Leopard ?

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (15 Septembre 2009)

Onyx ne fonctionne pas et est en court de réécriture, pour google earth, pourquoi ne pas essayer :love:


----------



## MrSoul (15 Septembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> pour google earth, pourquoi ne pas essayer :love:


Parce que c'est déjà fait, que c'est écrit dans le deuxième message du post et que ça marche à merveille.


----------



## Jacques L (15 Septembre 2009)

Je reconnais que ce n'est pas malin la réponse que j'ai faite pour google earth, j'avais perdu de vue que celui qui avait posé la question n'avait vraissemblablement pas SL d'installé, donc qu'il ne pouvait pas essayer :rose:


----------



## bricbroc (15 Septembre 2009)

Sephirus a dit:


> Pour Amsn il est disponible pour snow leopard ici :
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/47222/amsn_compatible_snow_leopard/


Merci de l'info.
Je l'ai installé tout à l'heure.
En pleine charge, ie, webcam, discussions diverses et connexion // sur Msn PC, il a su gérer l'alerte de multi session, mais a planté tout de suite après, avec une fenêtre de reporting sur le bug.
Mon mbp était complètement bloqué.
Arrêt en mode brutal : au bouton.

Par contre, graphiquement il est bien mignon 
Edit : cette installation d'appli sur mac m'a encore parut bien bordelique...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

tsMuxeR n'est pas compatible SN  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h25 ----------

Suspicious Package 1.2 ne marche pas chez moi (module Quick Look) alors qu'il est indiqué compatible SN ... c'est louche :mouais: avez-vous le même souci ?


----------



## shenrone (16 Septembre 2009)

Je crois bien qu'appcleaner n'est pas compatible, il refuse de se lancer:mouais:

Vous auriez connaissance d'un bon desinstalleur?


----------



## wild thing (16 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Je crois bien qu'appcleaner n'est pas compatible, il refuse de se lancer:mouais:
> 
> Vous auriez connaissance d'un bon desinstalleur?



Ah bon?
Il fonctionne très bien chez moi!
Tu as essayé de le réinstaller?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Septembre 2009)

Pareil chez moi, il fonctionne très bien.
Que se passe t'il quand tu l'ouvres?


----------



## shenrone (16 Septembre 2009)

Bon je vais le re telecharger puisqu'il ne fait toujours rien (aucune réponse aux double clic)...:mouais:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Pareil chez moi, il fonctionne très bien.
> Que se passe t'il quand tu l'ouvres?



Alors? Il se passe quoi?

Double-clic?


----------



## shenrone (17 Septembre 2009)

Rien justement, j'essaie d'ouvrir le paquet mais rien ne se produit:mouais:


----------



## fadem (18 Septembre 2009)

Bon chez moi, amsn 0.98 fonctionne mal (webcam très aléatoire). 
Firefox patine aussi un peu pour charger les pages.
Airtunes (dans iTunes) coupe par intermittence.
Résultat : retour à léo !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2009)

Grumbler a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis 2 jours que j'ai installé Snow Léopard, je me bats avec le scanner de mon imprimante (Photosmart C5180) qui ne veut plus rien savoir ! Désinstallation/réinstallation, MAJ du pilote etc... L'imprimante fonctionne, le scanner est reconnu lors de l'installation mais non détecté lorsque je veux scanner une photo : HP Scan Pro a quitté de manière imprévue. (Petit copier/coller du rapport)
> 
> Process:         HP Scan Pro [331]
> ...


HP Scan Pro ne fonctionne tout simplement pas avec Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. Il faut utiliser le module de numérisation intégré et se débarrasser de tous les soft HP.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01664444&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en#



> New with Snow Leopard  Scan support for many HP All-in-One devices is included in Mac OS X 10.6. See list below for HP All-in-Ones with full print, scan, and fax drivers included in Snow Leopard, nothing extra to download or install.



http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01846935&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en



> Scanning: The Scanning interface is now built into Snow Leopard and supported with the Apple Image Capture application. Instructions follow.
> NOTE:	HP Scan Pro software (from Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5) is not supported in Snow Leopard. The HP icon for HP Device Manager still in the dock after upgrade is not functional and should be removed.
> NOTE:	Scan support from pushing the Scan button on the printer is not supported with this version of the scan interface built into Snow Leopard. Scan functionality is supported by scanning directly from the computer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Septembre 2009)

Quelques imprimantes HP ne sont pas directement supportées par 10.6, et obligent à recourir à Gutenprint (et donc à se passer de certaines de leurs fonctionnalités) : 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01856359&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en


----------



## deepsense (18 Septembre 2009)

Problème avec Mercury messenger aussi, il ne peux pas l'ouvrir parce que l'application java ne veut pas se lancer soit-disant..


----------



## frenchfly (19 Septembre 2009)

J'ai essayé d'installer le jeu Myst V end of Ages mais rien ne se passe.... on double clique dur l'installateur et l'icône apparaît dans le dock et disparaît aussitôt... quelqu'un a-t-il essayé d'installer ce jeu?
merci


----------



## Brignol (19 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> *icalamus 1.16 (6770)* ne fonctionne pas (le logiciel se lance, ne plante pas, les palettes sont visibles mais il est impossible d&#8217;afficher l&#8217;espace de travail)
> 
> *Bean Version 2.4.0* est ok
> 
> ...


Hello!

J'ai le même problème, et je dois livrer un travail mardi...
T'as trouvé une solution?


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2009)

Brignol a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> J'ai le même problème, et je dois livrer un travail mardi...
> T'as trouvé une solution?



Sur leur site tu trouveras la ß 1.17 qui semble fonctionner sans souci&#8230; elle n&#8217;est juste pas traduite.

le lien vers la page de téléchargement de la bétat de la v 1.17 de icalamus


----------



## gaelv0.1 (20 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un aurait-il des informations sur un futur aMSN pour OX 10.6 ?
Merci


----------



## schwebb (20 Septembre 2009)

gaelv0.1 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il des informations sur un futur aMSN pour OX 10.6 ?
> Merci



Peut-être... sur le site aMsn? http://www.amsn-project.net/


----------



## shenrone (20 Septembre 2009)

D'après vous est ce qu'il vaut mieux prendre Perian ou Vlc sous Snow leopard (avec les versions actuel)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2009)

Les deux, pour assurer un max de compatibilité.


----------



## shenrone (20 Septembre 2009)

Donc aucun problèmes de stabilité ni de l'un ni de l'autre?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai rien remarqué depuis que je les ai, à la fois sur Snow et sur Leopard...


----------



## shenrone (20 Septembre 2009)

Cool merci


----------



## schwebb (20 Septembre 2009)

Pareil pour moi, tout roule. Faut juste récupérer la version compatible SL (1.1.4) de Perian.


----------



## polaroid62 (21 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi c'est la fameuse carte alfa wifi (vous savez celle qu'on branche au bazooka) qui plante déja sous léopard le logiciel fourni ne me permet pas de me connecter je passe donc par bootcamp et windows qui la reconnait sans logiciel tiers mais sous SL il suffit que je la laisse branchée démarre SL et hop j'ai un message comme quoi je dois redémarrer le mac , on ne peut plus rien faire dessus , je débranche la clef et SL tourne au poil.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Donc aucun problèmes de stabilité ni de l'un ni de l'autre?



Perian 1.1.4 sous SL ne lit pas les vidéos avec sous-titres externes (.srt et cie) dans Front Row, ça donne un écran noir.
En dehors de ça, pas de soucis.


----------



## shenrone (21 Septembre 2009)

En faite je viens de mettre perian chez moi et il ne lis presque rien, pas de mkv, pas de divx et pas de wmv...:mouais:


----------



## schwebb (21 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> En faite je viens de mettre perian chez moi et il ne lis presque rien, pas de mkv, pas de divx et pas de wmv...:mouais:



Quelle version?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2009)

Le wmv c'est normal, Perian n'a jamais lu ce format, c'est le boulot de Flip4mac. Pour le mkv via QuickTime X, il faut patcher Perian. Un lien traîne sur le forum de Perian. Ça sera intégré dans la prochaine version.

Télécharger le Divx player. Ça lit également le mkv dans sa dernière version.


----------



## shenrone (21 Septembre 2009)

Alors j'ai perian 1.1.4 avec quicktime X

Je repose une question que j'avais déjà pose pour savoir si la réponse est toujours valable avec le dernier quicktime.

J'ai donc essaye aujourd'hui perian  et vous m'avez dit que pour lire les formats les plus courants ils fallait soit pache, soit rajoute des logiciels. Donc quel est l'intérêt de perian face a VLC .

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours valable mais je crois que quicktime utilise la carte graphique pour la lecture de vidéo quand VLC utilise le processeur.


----------



## nemo77 (21 Septembre 2009)

pour le patch perian, allez voir par là

http://forums.cocoaforge.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=20827


----------



## qsdfg (21 Septembre 2009)

boumbo78 a dit:


> 30/08/09 post N°  59
> Egalement avec iphoto je narrive plus a lire les videos directement. Avant je cliquais sur ma video dans iphoto et quiktime souvrait direct. Là faut faire afficher le dossier source, aller dedans et lancer la video a partir de là... bizarre



C'est vieux et dans les toutes premières pages, mais personne n'a répondu ni fait de commentaire, pourtant j'ai exactement le même problème, à une légère différence, c'est qu'avant je lisais directement dans iPhoto les vidéos.
Il me semble que ça ne passait pas par QuickTime.  :mouais: (Du moins en apparence, car tout se déroulait dans QT)


----------



## nemo77 (22 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est vieux et dans les toutes premières pages, mais personne n'a répondu ni fait de commentaire, pourtant j'ai exactement le même problème, à une légère différence, c'est qu'avant je lisais directement dans iPhoto les vidéos.
> Il me semble que ça ne passait pas par QuickTime.  :mouais: (Du moins en apparence, car tout se déroulait dans QT)



à lire ...

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3003?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Rez2a (22 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai donc essaye aujourd'hui perian  et vous m'avez dit que pour lire les formats les plus courants ils fallait soit pache, soit rajoute des logiciels. Donc quel est l'intérêt de perian face a VLC .



L'intérêt c'est que les plugins utilisés par QuickTime sont aussi utilisés par QuickLook et Front Row, tu peux très bien utiliser VLC pour lire tes vidéos (bien plus performant que QT chez moi pour les vidéos HD d'ailleurs) mais si tu es une grosse feignasse comme moi et que tu ne peux pas te passer de Front Row, tu as tout intérêt à pouvoir lire les vidéos avec QT.


----------



## fadem (24 Septembre 2009)

J'ai une question aux utilisateurs d'iTunes 9.0.1 et d'airtunes sous SL. Est-ce que la mise à jour a réglé les pb de déconnexions ? Je suis retourné sous Leo à cause de ça (entre autres) et avant de revenir au félin des neiges, j'aimerais savoir si le pb a été résolu.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas de problème de déconnection avec cette version d'itunes, et le problème agaçant du mini lecteur est résolu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

Avis aux possesseurs d'imprimantes multifonction Canon : *MP Navigator 3.0.4* est disponible et compatible Snow Leopard (compatibilité testée avec succès par moi-même).

L'installation requiert un redémarrage du Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avis aux possesseurs d'imprimantes multifonction Canon : *MP Navigator 3.0.4* est disponible et compatible Snow Leopard (compatibilité testée avec succès par moi-même).
> 
> L'installation requiert un redémarrage du Mac.



merci 

J'ajoute que c'est ici pour le téléchargement.


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

Lu sur le site Svm mac :

"svmMac.fr - Newsletter du 24 septembre 2009
------------------------------------------

Compatible Snow Leopard...

Des problèmes décran des MacBook Pro, de petits bogues intempestifs dans de nombreux logiciels -même ceux dApple-, de nouvelles versions pour un grand nombre dapplications... Snow Leopard ne cesse de faire des vagues.  Sans parler de la sécurité du système, au coeur des préoccupations chez les utilisateurs depuis la découverte de cet antivirus plus une fonction quun programme à proprement parler- dorénavant présent dans lOS dApple. Nous consacrons dailleurs notre une à ce sujet brûlant. Ajoutez à cela une optimisation et des performances accrues que certains ont bien du mal à identifier sur leurs machines (cest le coup de gueule dun de nos journalistes au début du magazine), et vous conclurez que, sil nest pas une mise à jour majeur, Snow Leopard nest pas sans faille. Dailleurs vous-même, êtes-vous compatible Snow Leopard ?"

je trouve la critique un peu dure (même beaucoup)


----------



## MrSoul (24 Septembre 2009)

Oui... un article débile et plein de contre vérité !
Encore un journalisme à ornière qui refuse le progrès par simple incompétence...

Et perso, je n'ai pas le moindre problème à l'usage avec Snow Leopard !


PS : Boxer (L'émulateur MSDos basé sur DosBox) marche désormais très bien (ça me permet de faire revivre un tas de bons jeux !)


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Lu sur le site Svm mac :
> 
> "svmMac.fr - Newsletter du 24 septembre 2009
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



Pas encore morts ceux-là ? :mouais:

Ils essayent de se singulariser par la désinformation et l'enfoncement de portes ouvertes. S'ils espèrent comme cela retrouver des lecteurs... 

Une chose est sûre, je ne suis pas compatible SVMMac.


----------



## fadem (24 Septembre 2009)

Lorsque j'avais encore SL (je suis repassé à Leo), les petits icones des applications dans le Finder mettaient un temps fou à s'afficher. Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce pb ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Lu sur le site Svm mac :
> 
> "svmMac.fr - Newsletter du 24 septembre 2009
> ------------------------------------------
> ...




C'est bien d'avoir le sens critique...cela manque parfois aux MacUsers pure souche qui sont un peu trop gentil avec la pomme ...

Quoi qu'il en soit faut être réaliste. Tout nouveau système d'exploitation ne peut être parfaitement sec et avec zéro défaut dès le premier jour.


----------



## MrSoul (24 Septembre 2009)

Ça c'est évidant et je pense que personne ne nie ceci dans ce sujet (la preuve en est du sujet en lui même :lol, mais la critique est dur et surtout infondé, on voit bien que SVM écrit à l'origine pour windows...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Ça c'est évidant et je pense que personne ne nie ceci dans ce sujet (la preuve en est du sujet en lui même :lol, mais la critique est dur et surtout infondé, on voit bien que SVM écrit à l'origine pour windows...




Franchement quand je lis ça :



> Des problèmes décran des MacBook Pro, de petits bogues intempestifs dans de nombreux logiciels -même ceux dApple-, de nouvelles versions pour un grand nombre dapplications


je ne vois rien d'infondé ... ni rien de dur. C'est juste la pure vérité.
*
Hé les amis réveillez-vous là !!!*  Mac OS 10.6 n'est pas parfait ... sérieux je vous assure hein ce n'est pas encore le Saint Graal


----------



## MrSoul (24 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement, ça touche une toute petite série d'écran d'une toute petite série de MBP...
Sinon, au niveau bug, j'ai peut-être de la chance, mais je n'en ai pas un seul hormis quelques logiciels tiers qui refusent de se lancer (regarde ma liste, deuxième message, tu verras que c'est une toute petite partie).
Après, c'est plus dans les formules à la "Snow Leopard ne cesse de faire des vagues", pas plus que n'importe quel version majeur, parce que malgré ce qu'ils disent, C'EST une version majeur, la majorité du système a été réécrit, certes y'a pas de nouvelles fonctions, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que ça n'en est pas une.
Autre formule, le système anti-virus, apple se casse le cul pour rajouter une petite solution pratique pour le tout petit nombre de logiciel et éviter d'installer une machine à gaz qui ralentis la machine et ils se plaignent et font de plus passer ce système pour un système non sûr.
Enfin, concernant la rapidité du système, si ce genre de journaliste ne comprend pas que c'est une base pour permettre aux développeurs de créé des logiciels vraiment plus rapide (encore faudrait ils qu'ils décide de se sortir des doigts du cul pour réécrire des pans de code hasbeen).

Je suis désolé, cet article n'est pas dur, c'est un torchon... Mais de toute façon, ça ne m'étonne pas, le journaliste est un métier qui se perd totalement.

Et enfin, comme dis dans mon précédent message, oui, Snow Leopard est encore bugué, ce qui est totalement logique vu que c'est une nouvelle version majeur !


----------



## qsdfg (24 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est vieux et dans les toutes premières pages, mais personne n'a répondu ni fait de commentaire, pourtant j'ai exactement le même problème, à une légère différence, c'est qu'avant je lisais directement dans iPhoto les vidéos.
> Il me semble que ça ne passait pas par QuickTime.  :mouais: (Du moins en apparence, car tout se déroulait dans QT)





nemo77 a dit:


> à lire ...
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3003?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci nemo77. En fait QT 7 s'installe dans le dossier "Utilitaires" de "Applications", et d'autre part, j'ai QT 10 dans les applications. 

Il y a un petit article dans VVMAC de septembre sur Snow Léopard, très intéressant, où j'ai appris avec surprise  que mon iMac pourtant vieux d'à peine plus d'un an, n'était pas adapté parfaitement à S Léo (je n'ai pas l'article à portée, et de mémoire il y avait par exemple un problème de carte graphique).


----------



## MrSoul (25 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Il y a un petit article dans VVMAC de septembre sur Snow Léopard, très intéressant, où j'ai appris avec surprise  que mon iMac pourtant vieux d'à peine plus d'un an, n'était pas adapté parfaitement à S Léo (je n'ai pas l'article à portée, et de mémoire il y avait par exemple un problème de carte graphique).


Justement, il est là le problème, c'est de la désinformation total...
Snow Leopard est tout à fait adapté pour ton iMac, c'est juste que l'accélération d'OpenCL ne se fera pas parce que tu as une carte graphique bas de gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Effectivement, ça touche une toute petite série d'écran d'une toute petite série de MBP...
> Sinon, au niveau bug, j'ai peut-être de la chance, mais je n'en ai pas un seul hormis quelques logiciels tiers qui refusent de se lancer (regarde ma liste, deuxième message, tu verras que c'est une toute petite partie).
> Après, c'est plus dans les formules à la "Snow Leopard ne cesse de faire des vagues", pas plus que n'importe quel version majeur, parce que malgré ce qu'ils disent, C'EST une version majeur, la majorité du système a été réécrit, certes y'a pas de nouvelles fonctions, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que ça n'en est pas une.
> Autre formule, le système anti-virus, apple se casse le cul pour rajouter une petite solution pratique pour le tout petit nombre de logiciel et éviter d'installer une machine à gaz qui ralentis la machine et ils se plaignent et font de plus passer ce système pour un système non sûr.
> ...



Sur l'anti virus je suis bien d'accord avec toi.
Mais même si la forme n'est pas correcte ... pour certaines choses il raison sur le fond.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Justement, il est là le problème, c'est de la désinformation total...
> Snow Leopard est tout à fait adapté pour ton iMac, c'est juste que l'accélération d'OpenCL ne se fera pas parce que tu as une carte graphique bas de gamme.



Sur mon iMac qui a plus de 3 ans, Snow Leopard tourne très bien, même sans l'accélération d'Open CL.


----------



## Toc-Art (25 Septembre 2009)

Bijour !

Alors chez moi, presque aucun problème depuis que j'ai mis Snow Leo sur mon MacBook de plus d'un an, Photoshop et Logic sont bien plus rapides, mais deux pitis souchis :

Quand je ferme l'écran (Suspension d'activité) et que le Mac est en charge, la pomme se rallume et le Mac tourne pendant bien 5-10 secondes, toutes les 45 sec environs. J'ai pourtant coché et décoché la case "Réactiver lors des accès réseau", mais rien n'y fais.

Deuxio, iWork 09 ne fonctionne plus (quand je lance un des 3 logiciels, l'icône apparaît et disparaît instantanément dans le Dock, + message d'erreur). J'ai supprimé le fichier des préférences mais rien n'y fais.
Je me permet donc de formuler un p'ti Help ! 
Sinon je plussoie Snow Leo 

EDIT : J'ai trouvé le solution au premier problème à l'instant :



			
				Dead Head a dit:
			
		

> Comme cela est précisé, il faut aller dans le dossier Bibliothèque (celui qui se trouve au premier niveau du disque) > Préférences > Système configuration. Et y supprimer les fichiers "com.apple.AutoWake.plist" et "com.apple.PowerManagement.plist".
> 
> Puis, redémarrer le Mac.
> 
> C'est simple et cela prendra moins d'une minute.



Bonne journée


----------



## qsdfg (25 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Justement, il est là le problème, c'est de la désinformation total...
> Snow Leopard est tout à fait adapté pour ton iMac, c'est juste que l'accélération d'OpenCL ne se fera pas parce que tu as une carte graphique bas de gamme.





iDuck a dit:


> Sur mon iMac qui a plus de 3 ans, Snow Leopard tourne très bien, même sans l'accélération d'Open CL.



Ce n'est pas parce que cela "tourne", que c'est adapté. Apple se la fait discrète sur ce point. 

Ça me fait penser à cet article où bon nombre de personnes s'étonnent car pour eux tout va bien  En fait si le rédacteur de cet article a pris la peine de le rédiger, c'est qu'il y a problème (dans le cas de cette souris, si l'on utilise pas un bouton faisant appel à *Exposé*, on ne se rendra compte de rien. Pas de chance pour moi, j'utilise 2 fonctions d'*Exposé*).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que cela "tourne", que c'est adapté. Apple se la fait discrète sur ce point.



Je me fous qu'il ne soit pas à 100% adapté pour mon iMac et je l'ai installé en sachant qu'il ne l'était pas à 100%. 

Tout ce que j'en attends, c'est qu'il tourne bien. Et pour l'instant, c'est le cas. J'ai même l'impression que mon iMac a retrouvé une deuxième jeunesse.

Alors oui, je ne peux pas profiter d'Open CL, du 64 bits et de je ne sais quoi d'autre mais je n'ai pas l'impression dans mon utilisation au quotidien du félin d'être si pénalisé que ça. Donc à la limite, peu importe et en tout état de cause ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir.

Et je ne regrette ni l'investissement, ni le temps passé à l'installer.

Donc pour moi, tout va bien.


----------



## qsdfg (25 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je me fous qu'il ne soit pas à 100% adapté pour mon iMac et je l'ai installé en sachant qu'il ne l'était pas à 100%.



Cool  Pour moi c'est différent car je ne savais pas toutes ces subtilités liées à la configuration matériel, mais comme toi, je suis satisfait de S L, car il tourne plutôt bien, et le gain de place a été énorme (plusieurs dizaines de *Go*).

Il faut essuyer les plâtres, en attendant les mises à jours des différents produits.  Globalement je trouve la réaction des constructeurs, satisfaisante.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Cool  Pour moi c'est différent car je ne savais pas toutes ces subtilités liées à la configuration matériel, mais comme toi, je suis satisfait de S L, car il tourne plutôt bien, et le gain de place a été énorme (plusieurs dizaines de *Go*).
> 
> Il faut essuyer les plâtres, en attendant les mises à jours des différents produits.  Globalement je trouve la réaction des constructeurs, satisfaisante.



De toutes façons, c'est bien joli que ton Mac soit compatible Open CL, 64 bits et tout le toutim. Si tu n'as pas les applications pour exploiter les possibilités offertes par ces technologies, ça ne t'avance pas à grand chose.


----------



## MrSoul (25 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg> je suis désolé, le terme adapté n'est pas adapté :lol:
On peut dire que Snow Leopard n'est pas adapté au Mac PPC, mais c'est adapté aux mac Intel 32 ou 64 bits, après, pour le reste, ce sont des plus pour les machines plus puissante, c'est tout.


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2009)

Problèmes de compatibilité entre Twain Sane Interface, scanner HP Scanjet 3300C et Mac OS X 10.6.x:

Transfert d'image est désespérément lent pour scanner. En premier lieu, si on clique sur "Afficher les détails", la roue multicolore tourne, TI ne répond plus, on doit forcer à quitter. Si on clique sur "Numériser", TI numérise un aperçu, puis bloque sur une image sommaire avec le message "Scannage en cours". Dans "Forcer à quitter", TI n'est pas indiqué comme ne répondant plus, mais rien ne se passe. 

Graphic Converter numérise dans un temps raisonnable, mais l'aperçu ne correspond pas à la dimension choisie pour la numérisation, et sa manipulation fait planter GC.


----------



## qsdfg (26 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Problèmes de compatibilité entre Twain



C'était le cas pour mon scanner Canon, qui heureusement s'est décarcassé pour assurer la compatibilité avec S L 
Canon n'a rien fait d'autre que *la compatibilité avec S L, qui était pour moi la chose la plus importante  *, et a laissé tel quel, une belle faute de français (Désactiv*è*) reproduite un peu partout .


----------



## shenrone (27 Septembre 2009)

Quel logiciel utiliser pour la conversion de vidéo au format de l'iPhone ou iPod touch sous Snow Leopard?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Septembre 2009)

J'utilise iSquint, et ça fonctionne plutôt bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Quel logiciel utiliser pour la conversion de vidéo au format de l'iPhone ou iPod touch sous Snow Leopard?



Au choix :

QuickTimeX
QuickTime 7 Pro
MPEG StreamClip

Si tu ajoutes les codecs x264Encoder et mpv4Encoder de MyCometG3, tu peux faire des choses très sympatiques.


HandBrake, je n'ai pas encore essayé sur Snow Leopard.


Sinon, un VisualHUB-like que j'ai découvert récemment : ReduxEncoder.

Il n'en est qu'à ces débuts mais ça vaut la peine d'essayer.


----------



## shenrone (27 Septembre 2009)

Merci de vos réponse, j'ai essayé et adopté reduxEncoder qui est réellement parfait.

Par contre concernant les bug logiciel sur SL j'ai un vrai soucis de fermeture avec la dernière mouture de VLC qui plante quasiment à chaque fermeture (pomme+Q)...

Et vous?


----------



## privateryan (28 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un problème avec Vuze/Azureus, depuis le passage à snowleopard il ne veut plus reconnaitre les torrents que j'avais de mininova est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

je précise qeu j'avais regardé sur les messages du forum et que d'ajouter le fichier .csv mentionné dans plusieurs posts n'a rien changé.

Merci


----------



## boninmi (29 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:
			
		

> Graphic Converter numérise dans un temps raisonnable, mais l'aperçu ne correspond pas à la dimension choisie pour la numérisation, et sa manipulation fait planter GC.



Il semble qu'un réglage des préférences de Twain Sane améliore les choses. Dans

Préférences Système -> Sane

la plupart des pilotes de scanners étaient cochés. J'ai tout décoché sauf le pilote niash, dont je sais qu'il était utilisé pour le HP 3300C en USB. Dans Graphic Converter, l'aperçu est revenu à sa dimension correcte, et on peut sélectionner normalement la zone à scanner.



			
				boninmi a dit:
			
		

> Transfert d'image est désespérément lent pour scanner. En premier lieu, si on clique sur "Afficher les détails", la roue multicolore tourne, TI ne répond plus, on doit forcer à quitter. Si on clique sur "Numériser", TI numérise un aperçu, puis bloque sur une image sommaire avec le message "Scannage en cours". Dans "Forcer à quitter", TI n'est pas indiqué comme ne répondant plus, mais rien ne se passe.



Pas de changement notable pour Transfert d'image, toujours inopérant, sauf que l'aperçu est cette fois net, mais le logiciel gèle comme décrit ci-dessus.


----------



## Eugène13 (30 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'ai iMovie 09 qui ne démarre plus.
J'ai fait une réinstallation mais rien ne change.
C'est le seul logiciel de la suite iLife 09 qui bug chez moi (iMac +MacBook Pro)


----------



## claud (30 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> j'ai un vrai soucis de fermeture avec la dernière mouture de VLC qui plante quasiment à chaque fermeture (pomme+Q)...
> 
> Et vous?


Chez moi ça ne plante que si au préalable j'ai omis d'arrêter la lecture en cours


----------



## kabeha (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Aucune mention de Camino ?
J'ai cru lire ailleurs qu'il y aurait des soucis.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

kabeha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Aucune mention de Camino ?
> J'ai cru lire ailleurs qu'il y aurait des soucis.



Camino ne pose de problème que si on ne met pas à jour le module Java Embedding Plugin.

La version 1.6.10 sortie aujourd'hui, désactive Java pour  éviter cela. Il faut toujours faire la mise à jour du Java Embedding plugin si on est en 10.6.

Ils ne préfèrent pas mettre à jour le module pour conserver la compatibilité 10.3 avec lequel il n'est pas compatible.

Y'a toutes les explications sur le site de Camino.


----------



## kabeha (30 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ne préfèrent pas mettre à jour le module pour conserver la compatibilité 10.3 avec lequel il n'est pas compatible.


:mouais:
Pourquoi ne pas faire une nouvelle version pour SL, et laisser l'ancienne pour 10.3.9


----------



## JCmac86 (30 Septembre 2009)

Dans toutes les listes que j'ai vues (mais j'ai pu mal lire!) je ne vois pas un truc aussi basique que Firefox... J'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a eu des soucis de compatibilité avec Snow.
Depuis la réinstallation de SL, Firefox décroche au bout du 3ème ou 4ème téléchargement de document type photo, en particulier: le programme quitte, il faut relancer. J'ai plusieurs fois cliqué sur "envoi de message" mais pour l'instant pas de solution en vue. Les mêmes documents des mêmes sites téléchargés avec Safari sont stockés sans problème. J'ai téléchargé à nouveau Firefox (3.5.3)... sans résultat.
On fait quoi?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

kabeha a dit:


> :mouais:
> Pourquoi ne pas faire une nouvelle version pour SL, et laisser l'ancienne pour 10.3.9



C'est leur choix.

Camino est un des derniers navigateurs compatible 10.3.9. Le module Java Embedding Plugin embarqué par défaut n'est problématique que pour 10.6.

Toutefois, je pense aussi qu'il est préférable de mettre à jour ce module, pour des raisons de sécurité. Je l'ai toujours fait, même sur Leopard.

Camino 2 bêta4 n'est pas concerné par ce problème. Mais enfin, je ne vais pas installer une bêta.

J'ai l'impression que le projet Camino marque un peu le pas cette année. On attendait la v2 bien plus rapidement. De fait, j'utilise ce navigateur de moins en moins.


----------



## kabeha (30 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toutefois, je pense aussi qu'il est préférable de mettre à jour ce module, pour des raisons de sécurité. Je l'ai toujours fait, même sur Leopard.


Merci, c'est clair mais quelle est la méthode, si ce n'est abuser :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

kabeha a dit:


> Merci, c'est clair mais quelle est la méthode, si ce n'est abuser :rose:



Les instructions sont ici : http://wiki.caminobrowser.org/QA:Camino_1.6.x,_Mac_OS_X_10.6,_and_Java

Il y a même un petit AppleScript pour automatiser la chose.


----------



## kabeha (30 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a même un petit AppleScript pour automatiser la chose.



Ben voilà, c'est nickel chrome comme ça 
Merci


----------



## maheguillaume (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai une version de SPSS 16.0 pour Mac et malheureusement depuis que j'ai installé Snow Leopard celle-ci ne fonctionne plus. Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution? Comment peut on revenir à léopard ?

Il en va de même d'ailleurs pour parallels 3.0 ! ! !

C'est un peu fou ! ! Je croyais que cette version allait être compatible avec tous les logiciels installés sur la version précedente (Léopard). Pensez vous que des mises à jour puissent arriver pour résoudre ce problème?

Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

Revenir à Leopard ? Ton clone de sauvegarde bien sûr. T'en as pas ? Clean Install.

Pour Parallel, la mise à jour est sortie il me semble.

Pour SPSS machin, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est.

Un OS qui est revu de fond en comble. Il est évident que tout ne va pas tourner sans problème, surtout quand les développeurs ont continués à utiliser des procédés déclarés obsolètes par Apple depuis assez longtemps.


----------



## kinon (24 Octobre 2009)

Le probleme avec SL c'est que les ennuis arrivent après un départ correct.
Au départ quand j'ai installé SL puis la maj 10.6.1 tout fonctionnait ou à peu près. quelques soucis avec la pizza tournante mais pas plus.
Mais déja cela sentait les soucis... mais bon cela fonctionnait.
Puis tout d'un coup plein de problèmes divers, plantages d'appli qui fonctionnaient parfaitement la veille.refus de démarrer semblant lié à la présence du disque externe de TM...
Comme j'avais fait un clone avec CCC (mis à jour pour SL) juste après la maj 10.6.1 j'ai essayé de rétablir le système...encore plus de problèmes!
Bon je me dis pas grave je vais réinitialiser avec Time machine..la cata!la version de mail n'est pas adaptée (alors que c'est la même qu'avantforcément) puis pleins de dysfonctionements des fenêtres qui se ferment brutalement sans raison et autres.
Donc retour à 10.5.8 par time machine et la ça remarche.ouf!

Donc vrais gros bugs de SL car (entre autre) pas compatible avec son propre time machine.


----------



## Rez2a (24 Octobre 2009)

Tiens, à l'instant sous SL 10.6.1, il vient de m'arriver un truc pas mal.
Plusieurs plantages (roue multicolore avec appli qui ne répond plus) coup sur coup : iTunes, puis Adium, puis Safari, et cerise sur le gâteau, la fenêtre "Forcer l'application à quitter" qui a buggé également (et celle-là, bonne chance pour la forcer à fermer, sachant que le Finder ne répondait pas non plus).
Bizarrement, Cyberduck a continué à tourner sans soucis, et j'ai dû forcer le reboot une fois qu'il a fini un transfert de fichiers.
Vivement 10.6.2 hein.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2009)

Le mauvais ouvriers ont toujours de mauvais outils.


----------



## Rez2a (25 Octobre 2009)

C'est censé vouloir dire que je sais pas me servir de mon ordi ou... ?
Non parce que des conneries j'en ai faites un paquet sous Leopard vu que c'était mon premier Mac, et j'ai installé SL en clean install histoire d'oublier tous les ralentissements qui sont apparus au bout d'un an... là, force est de constater que j'ai tout fait dans les règles (j'ai même peur de changer les icônes du Dock, pour dire), et que ça empêche pas SL de me feinter de temps en temps sans trop savoir pourquoi.
En dehors de ça, la plupart du temps, il tourne sans aucune accroche.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

Rappel : on est en 10.6.1. Personnellement, je pense que le vrai socle sera 10.6.3, comme avec Tiger ou Leopard.

L'OS ne plante pas par magie. Moi ça me fruste quand je lis un post comme le tien qui ne va pas au fond des choses et se contente de mettre sur le dos de l'OS ses problèmes du moment.

Tu faisais quoi quand la roue c'est mise à tourner ? Tu as fait quoi aussitôt ?

Quand ça tourne mal, j'essaye de lancer le moniteur d'activité pou voir ce qui se passe vraiment.

Tiens, quand j'ai allumé mon iMac ce matin, j'ai senti que le disque dur tournait plus que de coutume, qu'il était très sollicité, et le lent démarrage de deux applications, la réaction tout aussi laborieuse de Spotlight en voulant lancer le moniteur d'activité me l'a confirmé.

En fait, pour une raison que je n'explique pas, Snow Leopard a décidé de lancer md et mdworker. Il semble qu'il était nécessaire de réécrire certains catalogues.

Le problème avec Snow Leopard, et c'était déjà présent dans une moindre mesure me semble-t-il avec Leopard, c'est qu'il travail beaucoup en tâche de fond, sans t'en avertir, md, mdworker, quicklookhelper, etc... quand je m'en rend compte, ma politique est de le laisser faire.

Safari est identique. Il charge les flux RSS via Pubsub, met à jour sa base abonnée, enregistre le machin google anti-pishing, gère ses caches et historiques, etc... Dans ces moments là, il peut lui arriver de se faire désirer.


----------



## kinon (25 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rappel : on est en 10.6.1. Personnellement, je pense que le vrai socle sera 10.6.3, comme avec Tiger ou Leopard.
> 
> L'OS ne plante pas par magie. Moi ça me fruste quand je lis un post comme le tien qui ne va pas au fond des choses et se contente de mettre sur le dos de l'OS ses problèmes du moment.
> 
> ...


Je ne saisis pas bien ton intervention.
Sans être un as de l'informatique je pratique mac depuis 15 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes majeurs.
Là après une maj , le comportement de l'ensemble devient erratique sans grande possibilité (raisonnable) de chercher la solution.elle se trouve sans doute a*u moins en partie* dans un problème de préférences mais comme je n'ai pas le temps ni la patience de tester une par une la masse de pref accumulées depuis un certain temps j'ai simplement préféré revenir à 10.5.8.
Alors on pouvait faire une clean install aussi mais réinstaller tout, merci.
D'autant que même en clean install le comportement des appli est très aléatoire. Nombreux sont ceux(j(en suis) pour qui Nikon NX2, déja en version 2.2.2, est passé comme une lettre à la poste sans doute justement parceque j'ai procédé par simple maj de SL, bien d'autres ont essayé de mettre à jour NX apres install de SL et cela n'a pas marché (ce n'est qu'un exemple).
Bref cette évolution de l'OS est sans doute une bonne chose pour la suite mais on ne peut que constater que pour le moment elle est particulièrement instable et donc imprévisible dans le temps.Pour moi aussi tout marchait (à peu près bien) pendant plus d'un mois...j'aurais pu tenir le même discours que toi...jusqu'à avant hier!
J'ajoute et c'est tout de même significatif: j'avais pris la précaution de lancer time machine dès le départ et lorsque mes problemes sont arrivés àpres quelques essais infructueux de réparations j'a fait une restauration complète du systeme du jour du de l'install. Normalement tout aurait dû repartir nickel. mais ce fut pire (en plus message indiquant que la version de mail utilisée n'était pas la bonne...qu'une appli de tierce partie pose des problèmes est une chose mais que time machine le fasse c'est plus ennuyeux.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> (...)
> Bref cette évolution de l'OS est sans doute une bonne chose pour la suite mais on ne peut que constater que pour le moment elle est particulièrement instable et donc imprévisible dans le temps.Pour moi aussi tout marchait (à peu près bien) pendant plus d'un mois...j'aurais pu tenir le même discours que toi...jusqu'à avant hier!



N'importe quoi !

Du moment où tu reconnais toi-même ne pas vouloir chercher la cause du problème, tu ne peux objectivement mettre en cause la stabilité de l'OS.

Quand à ton histoire de logiciel Nikon, ça ressemble à ce qu'on a connu avec le LCC 3.0 pour les souris Logitech. C'est clairement un problème d'installeur et du ressort du développeur, pas de l'OS.

Si une application ne fonctionne pas, ce n'est pas l'OS qui est instable, surtout si elle fonctionne dans une autre configuration d'installation.


----------



## kinon (25 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N'importe quoi !
> 
> Du moment où tu reconnais toi-même ne pas vouloir chercher la cause du problème, tu ne peux objectivement mettre en cause la stabilité de l'OS.
> 
> ...


N'importe quoi est vite dit...
J'ai cherché la cause du problème.mais quand ce problème est aléatoire (il atteint diverses appli progressivement, s'aggrave rapidement et brutalement, il y a un moment où il est illusoire de chercher à réparer ponctuellement.
Vois mon edition du message et time machine, là on ne peut plus parler de probleme secondaire ou lié à l'utilisateur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h10 ----------

J'ajoute que la restauration par time machine en 10.5.8 a parfaitement fonctionné.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> (...)
> J'ajoute et c'est tout de même significatif: j'avais pris la précaution de lancer time machine dès le départ et lorsque mes problemes sont arrivés àpres quelques essais infructueux de réparations j'a fait une restauration complète du systeme du jour du de l'install. Normalement tout aurait dû repartir nickel. mais ce fut pire (en plus message indiquant que la version de mail utilisée n'était pas la bonne...qu'une appli de tierce partie pose des problèmes est une chose mais que time machine le fasse c'est plus ennuyeux.



C'est ça, ajoutons...

Je vais me marrer tiens... je vais en faire une de réinstalle TM SL.


----------



## kinon (25 Octobre 2009)

tu joues les railleurs à peu de frais et sans argumentation.
Time machine a "cloné" mon systeme (SL) le jour de son installation en 10.6.1, à ce jour tout fonctionnait très bien.
Puisque tu est si fort pour railler explique moi pourquoi une restauration d'après cette sauvegarde qui part d'un effacement complet du disque peut poser problème si ce n'est par la faute du systeme lui même?
Déja le message au lancement "la version de mail n'est pas la bonne" est déja curieux..apres cela se confirme...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

Je raille... toi tu dérailles.

Pour expliquer, il faudrait que je sois derrière toi au moment où tu fais ta sauvegarde. C'est pour ça que je vais tenter l'expérience. Je connais mon système, si quelque chose est en faute je le saurais de suite.

Au fait, mon SL est un nickel chrome, rien de rapporté du précédent OS X. Monté tout à la main.


----------



## kinon (25 Octobre 2009)

bien sûr, mais un systeme "fonctionnel" pour un ensemble d'utiilisateurs est un systeme qui a un minimum de compatibilité. Sinon on le dit  avant de le vendre et on n'autorise pas la simple mise à jour.
OSX n'est pas fait pour les informaticiens mais pour des utilisateurs lambda.
Je rappelle que l'installation standard de SL est une mise à jour
et à ce jour depuis des années j'ai toujours fait des install par maj sans aucun problème.
Ta précision sur le systeme monté "tout à la main" est significative. Tu devrais le comprendre.
Que l'OS "vierge" fonctionne c'est sans doute fort probable, mais est ce sa vocation?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Je raille... toi tu dérailles.
> 
> Pour expliquer, il faudrait que je sois derrière toi au moment où tu fais ta sauvegarde. C'est pour ça que je vais tenter l'expérience..


Euh...tu connais une possibilité de faire une "erreur" lors d'une restauration par TM?Tout est automatique il n'y a aucune intervention possible. à part de dire oui on non au départ.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> Euh...tu connais une possibilité de faire une "erreur" lors d'une restauration par TM?Tout est automatique il n'y a aucune intervention possible. à part de dire oui on non au départ.



Dans ton cas, il y en a une : quand tu restaures ton Mac en passant par l'interface galactique de TM, TM réécrit uniquement les dossiers contenus dans l'archive,
i.e. TM n'écrase pas et ne réécrit pas des dossiers créés depuis cette archive, elle ne touche pas à certains dossiers de la Racine = elle peut donc ne pas effacer ce qui foire dans ton Mac. :rateau:

Pour y parvenir, il faudrait que tu fasses la "clean" reinstall de SL : formatage de HD, install de 10.6.0, et migration des données à partir de l'archive TM du jour de ta première install
= là, tu éviterais de laisser les données qui font aujourd'hui déraper ton Système, données que tu as écrites après ta première install.

Si ce n'est pas très clair, c'est logique, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

*1.*







*2.*






*3.*







Ça démontre quoi ?

Que contrairement à ce que tu prétends, *Mac OS X 10.6.1 n'est pas instable*.
Qu'il est parfaitement possible de restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine et que Mail n'en est pas affecté.
Que ton système est corrompu à la base. Que tes dysfonctionnements viennent de ton installation.
Ne me demande pas d'où, les possibilités sont multiples et je ne suis pas devant ton écran.

Mac OS X 10.6.1 est-il sans bug ? Absolument pas (certains on fait l'actualité). Mais on peut avoir un système parfaitement stable en 10.6.1, je pense même en faisant une mise à jour, puisque j'avais expérimenté cette méthode sans rencontrer de problème hormis des questions de logiciel d'imprimante.

La restauration ne consiste pas qu'à appuyer sur un bouton, elle dépend de la sauvegarde, de la qualité de ce qui a été sauvegardé et du choix de celle-ci. Restaurer des problèmes ne les résous en rien.

Mon OS n'est pas vierge, puisque j'ai installé mes applications, mais il est optimisé au maximum de ce que je peux.

Pour ma part, j'estime que Mac OS X 10.6.1 est supérieur en qualité à Mac OS X 10.5.8. On ne pouvait pas dire la même chose de Mac OS X 10.5.1 et Mac OS X 10.4.11.

Chaos.


----------



## kinon (25 Octobre 2009)

Tout ce que tu dis est parfaitement sensé mais répond à coté du problème évoqué...
Tu démontres qu'avec une clean install le systeme fonctionne ainsi que TM.
J'en suis content pour toi.
Je me doute bien que ces ysfonctionnements ont une cause certainement liés à l'utilisation d'une appli quelconque.Mais si j'ai déja eu des appli non compatibles avec d'autres systemes précédents au pire cela faisait planter mais pas dégrader complètement et définitivement l'ensemble comme pourrait le faire un virus.
Et comment expliquer que en réalisant une restauration du systeme par TM *à la date de l'install *de 10.6.1 alors même que tout fonctionnait encore parfaitement, les mêmes problèmes ont continué?

Quant au message concernant mail je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir eu apres restauration.
.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Dans ton cas, il y en a une : quand tu restaures ton Mac en passant par l'interface galactique de TM, TM réécrit uniquement les dossiers contenus dans l'archive,
> i.e. TM n'écrase pas et ne réécrit pas des dossiers créés depuis cette archive, elle ne touche pas à certains dossiers de la Racine = elle peut donc ne pas effacer ce qui foire dans ton Mac. :rateau:
> 
> Pour y parvenir, il faudrait que tu fasses la "clean" reinstall de SL : formatage de HD, install de 10.6.0, et migration des données à partir de l'archive TM du jour de ta première install
> ...


Merci de ta réponse mais ce n'est pas mon cas, j'ai bien indiqué que c'était une restauration complète par TM c'est à dire avec le disque d'install et menu TM et donc effacement du disque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

Voila un exemple en ce qui concerne le message de mail.
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-version-de-mail-avec-cette-versi-280812.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

frenchfly a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'installer le jeu Myst V end of Ages mais rien ne se passe.... on double clique dur l'installateur et l'icône apparaît dans le dock et disparaît aussitôt... quelqu'un a-t-il essayé d'installer ce jeu?
> merci



Même chose avec le IV. Moi qui voulait m'y remettre, c'est fâcheux.


----------



## CONDORSAIT (9 Novembre 2009)

comment fais-tu pour revenir à 10.5.8 via Time machine ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> comment fais-tu pour revenir à 10.5.8 via Time machine ?



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/15216.html


----------



## kinon (9 Novembre 2009)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> comment fais-tu pour revenir à 10.5.8 via Time machine ?


Tu redémarres sur le disque de SL comme si tu voulais l'installer. Puis, après avoir choisi la langue tu attends un peu (au niveau du premier menu d'installation) car va apparaitre une barre de menu en haut de l'écran dans lequel tu cliqueras sur "utilitaires" et là tu sélectionneras restauration à partir de TM.
Il ne te reste qu'à choisir la sauvegarde qui t'intéresse (certainement la derniere en 10.5.8 donc).


----------



## CONDORSAIT (9 Novembre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> Tu redémarres sur le disque de SL comme si tu voulais l'installer. Puis, après avoir choisi la langue tu attends un peu (au niveau du premier menu d'installation) car va apparaitre une barre de menu en haut de l'écran dans lequel tu cliqueras sur "utilitaires" et là tu sélectionneras restauration à partir de TM.
> Il ne te reste qu'à choisir la sauvegarde qui t'intéresse (certainement la derniere en 10.5.8 donc).



Je croyais que la restauration via Time machine ne pouvait permettre de revenir à une OS antérieure et que Time Machine se bornait à restaurer tout sauf le système. Par exemple quand on était sous 10.6.1, qu'il était impossible de revenir à Leopard via une sauvegarde de Time Machine, mais qu'il fallait utiliser soit un clone (sur DDE) après effacement du DDI, soit, toujours après effacement du DDI, le disque d'installation de Léo.
Quid ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> Je croyais que la restauration via Time machine ne pouvait permettre de revenir à une OS antérieure et que Time Machine se bornait à restaurer tout sauf le système. Par exemple quand on était sous 10.6.1, qu'il était impossible de revenir à Leopard via une sauvegarde de Time Machine, mais qu'il fallait utiliser soit un clone (sur DDE) après effacement du DDI, soit, toujours après effacement du DDI, le disque d'installation de Léo.
> Quid ?



Je ne vois pas pourquoi. A partir du moment où tu as sauvegardé correctement 10.5.8, tu peux y revenir et sélectionnant la bonne sauvegarde.

Mais, hors incompatibilités de logiciels essentiels, il n'y a pas beaucoup de raisons objectives de revenir à Leopard quand on a gouté à la neige.


----------



## regsam (9 Novembre 2009)

D'après un génius de l'Apple Store, la 6.2 va arriver très prochainement et sera très stable. Elle doit en principe corriger les bugs apparus sur la 6.1

Pour répondre plus précisément à ta question, il faut repérer dans ton dossier Time Machine ( Backups.backupdb) la date qui correspond au moment où tu étais en 10.5.8
En fait, tu vas ouvrir l'application "Assistant migration.app" (qui se trouve dans Utilitaires) , cliquer ensuite sur Continuer. Sur la nouvelle fenêtre, tu choisis l'option du milieu : A partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un autre disque et tu cliques sur continuer. A ce moment, tu vas devoir parcourir tes dossiers pour retrouver l'emplacement du fichier backup  correspondant à la date choisie.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

regsam a dit:


> D'après un génius de l'Apple Store, la 6.2 va arriver très prochainement et sera très stable. Elle doit en principe corriger les bugs apparus sur la 6.1
> 
> Pour répondre plus précisément à ta question, il faut repérer dans ton dossier Time Machine ( Backups.backupdb) la date qui correspond au moment où tu étais en 10.5.8
> En fait, tu vas ouvrir l'application "Assistant migration.app" (qui se trouve dans Utilitaires) , cliquer ensuite sur Continuer. Sur la nouvelle fenêtre, tu choisis l'option du milieu : A partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un autre disque et tu cliques sur continuer. A ce moment, tu vas devoir parcourir tes dossiers pour retrouver l'emplacement du fichier backup  correspondant à la date choisie.


Non, ça c'est pour restaurer les réglages et données et je le déconseille fortement si on est passé en 10.6.x, du moins en ce qui concerne un 10.5.x.

Pour un retour complet du système voir plus haut le lien vers le support Apple.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Novembre 2009)

Où sont ranger les application non compatible snow leopard ??

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (11 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Où sont ranger les application non compatible snow leopard ??
> Merci


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu un résumé de fait à ce propos, mais ils sont tous mentionnés dans les 19 pages précédentes
Bon courage :rateau:


----------



## fadem (11 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Où sont ranger les application non compatible snow leopard ??
> 
> Merci



Rangées ? Si tu veux savoir quelles applications sont incompatibles, tu peux aller voir sur ce site http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/


----------



## Vladimok (11 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Rangées ? Si tu veux savoir quelles applications sont incompatibles, tu peux aller voir sur ce site http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/



Les applications non compatible sont déplacés dans un dossier.

Mais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Les applications non compatible sont déplacés dans un dossier.
> 
> Mais où ?



Tu connais spotlight?
Tu y tapes le nom d'une de tes applications non compatibles et tu devrais la trouver, non?


----------



## Jacques L (11 Novembre 2009)

ça existe ça un dossier où SL rangerait les appli non compatibles? :mouais:
J'ai davantage l'impression qu'elles restent où elles étaient mais refusent de fonctionner et c'est tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> ça existe ça un dossier où SL rangerait les appli non compatibles? :mouais:
> J'ai davantage l'impression qu'elles restent où elles étaient mais refusent de fonctionner et c'est tout.



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3258?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2009)

SmallImage est à jour, PDFLab et CocoaBooklet vont suivre bientôt.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> SmallImage est à jour, PDFLab et CocoaBooklet vont suivre bientôt.



Hum... c'est encore en bêta mais je connais quelques personnes à qui cette nouvelle fera plaisir.


----------



## bernie14 (17 Novembre 2009)

je confirme que vouloir reinstaller office 2001sur iMac 10,6,2 pas possible ,
MAIS POURQUOI office 2001 installé depuis 2 ans continue de fonctionner avec "Snow",alors que sur mon iMac ou j'ai tenté de reinstaller l'original je n'ai pas reussi.
pourtant macbook et iMac sont sous  MAC OS 10.6.2 tous les deux ?












Télémac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je complète.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2009)

bernie14 a dit:


> je confirme que vouloir reinstaller office 2001sur iMac 10,6,2 pas possible ,
> MAIS POURQUOI office 2001 installé depuis 2 ans continue de fonctionner avec "Snow",alors que sur mon iMac ou j'ai tenté de reinstaller l'original je n'ai pas reussi.
> pourtant macbook et iMac sont sous  MAC OS 10.6.2 tous les deux ?



Tout simplement parce que ce qui est en cause c'est le processus d'installation. On a aussi connu ça avec certains logiciels d'imprimantes ou plus récemment (voir dans ce fil) avec le Logitech Control Center 3.0 jusqu'à ce que sorte la version 3.1 pour Snow Leopard.

Pour ton iMac, tu as iWork'09, Office 2008, OpenOffice 3.1.1, voire NeoOffice 3.


----------



## qsdfg (17 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour ton iMac, tu as iWork'09, Office 2008, OpenOffice 3.1.1, voire NeoOffice 3.


Office 2004, ancien donc, fonctionne très bien.

J'ai installé récemment le "Convertisseur Open XML" pour lire les fichiers récents avec Office 2004.

             Aller à cette adresse http://www.microsoft.com/mac/downloads.mspx et télécharger « *Open XML File Format Converter for Mac *». Elle pourra se trouver à droite, dans _Most Popular_ ou dans _Newest_. Lapplication se nomme « *Convertisseur Open XML *»


----------



## bernie14 (17 Novembre 2009)

je viens d'installer open office 3.1.1 les premiers essais sont satisfaisants.
je verrai avec les anciens fichiers(word et excel) s'il les reconnais
merci pour tes infos





Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que ce qui est en cause c'est le processus d'installation. On a aussi connu ça avec certains logiciels d'imprimantes ou plus récemment (voir dans ce fil) avec le Logitech Control Center 3.0 jusqu'à ce que sorte la version 3.1 pour Snow Leopard.
> 
> Pour ton iMac, tu as iWork'09, Office 2008, OpenOffice 3.1.1, voire NeoOffice 3.


----------



## Lecompas (18 Novembre 2009)

Visiblement, la sur-fréquentation de la page snowleopard.wikidot.com fait qu'elle n'est plus 


> Welcome OS/X fans! This insanely popular free Wikidot site has been switched to static HTML for the safety of the 350,000 other Wikidot users.


Quelqu'un comprend ce que sous entend : "_switched to static HTML_" ?

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ça (via MacBidouille ;-)


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2009)

Bin que le site est passé de pages dynamiques [PHP sans doute ; le contenu des pages est calculé en fonction des requêtes des navigateurs] à des pages statiques, moins lourdes à traiter [il n'y a pour ainsi dire qu'à renvoyer le contenu tout prêt].


----------



## Lecompas (18 Novembre 2009)

ok, mais alors elle est où cette page HTML, je ne vois aucun lien sur cette page PHP 
C'est ballot


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2009)

Comme c'est un ouiki, ça ne marche pas trop en statique ...


----------



## Jackyno (23 Novembre 2009)

Modem de chez Wana (Maroc) ils fonctionnent sur OS X 10.5 et depuis que j'ai installé "Snow Léopard" et la mise à jour 10.6.2 ils n'est plus possible de les faire fonctionner (installation) Pensez-vous avoir une solution ou faut-il attendre des nouvelles mises à jours.


----------



## M'Dam'Pom (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour
J'ai installé snow léopard sur le MBA que j'utilise au collège, tout semble bien fonctionner sauf le delivery reader indispensable pour videoprojeter le manuel d'une de mes classes et ça devient très gênant. Merci de m'aider si vous avez une solution car je n'ai pas trouvé de màj.


----------



## lucb (26 Novembre 2009)

rola a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il testé archicad 12 et Bedesk Express Facturation 5?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Pour ce qui est de BeDesk Express Facturation 5, il fonctionne très bien et mieux même sur snow-leopard que sur leopard.

Pour plus d'infos : http://www.bedesk-express.com


----------



## bacman (26 Novembre 2009)

pas de pb pour archicad 10,11,12, et 13


----------



## j0j0 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir.
J'ai un macbook depuis deux jour seulement, donc sur Snow Leopard.
J'aimerais utiliser Fotocompil pour faire un livre photo, j'ai dl la version pour mac, mais l'application bloque au lancement (étape tester les polices je crois).
Est-ce un problème de compatibilité? 

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h59 ----------

Je viens de trouver la solution.
Ne pas passer par Fotocompil mais par Pixum, c'est pareil mais pour mac


----------



## Jellybass (11 Janvier 2010)

j0j0 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> J'ai un macbook depuis deux jour seulement, donc sur Snow Leopard.
> J'aimerais utiliser Fotocompil pour faire un livre photo, j'ai dl la version pour mac, mais l'application bloque au lancement (étape tester les polices je crois).
> Est-ce un problème de compatibilité?
> ...



Salut à toi et bienvenue sur Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2010)

j0j0 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> J'ai un macbook depuis deux jour seulement, donc sur Snow Leopard.
> J'aimerais utiliser Fotocompil pour faire un livre photo, j'ai dl la version pour mac, mais l'application bloque au lancement (étape tester les polices je crois).
> Est-ce un problème de compatibilité?
> ...



Bonjour,

Tu peux faire ça aussi avec iPhoto.


----------



## j0j0 (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci Bass et Iduck


----------



## michio (15 Janvier 2010)

Contrairement à ce qui est dit sur http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/, il semble y avoir des soucis entre SL et Garmin Roadtrip et certains GPS (Nüvi 510 et Zümo) :
- vu sur les forums Garmin : https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=1192
- confirmé par le support technique (01 55 17 81 89) -en plus, quand j'ai appelé, ils m'ont passé quelqu'un qui connaissait vraiment bien le Mac, OSX et Roadtrip.
- personnellement, impossible de passer des itinéraires enregistrés sur Roadtrip vers le GPS.


----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Problèmes de compatibilité entre Twain Sane Interface, scanner HP Scanjet 3300C et Mac OS X 10.6.x:
> 
> Transfert d'image est désespérément lent pour scanner. En premier lieu, si on clique sur "Afficher les détails", la roue multicolore tourne, TI ne répond plus, on doit forcer à quitter. Si on clique sur "Numériser", TI numérise un aperçu, puis bloque sur une image sommaire avec le message "Scannage en cours". Dans "Forcer à quitter", TI n'est pas indiqué comme ne répondant plus, mais rien ne se passe.
> 
> Graphic Converter numérise dans un temps raisonnable, mais l'aperçu ne correspond pas à la dimension choisie pour la numérisation, et sa manipulation fait planter GC.



La version de Twain Sane parue hier semble résoudre toutes ces difficultés.


----------



## hammondinside (22 Janvier 2010)

attention, les pilotes motu ne fonctionnent pas sous SL en mode 64bits, motu semblerait y travailler...semblerait  
Vu que logic ets passé en 9.1 et en 64 bits natifs, il serait urgent que les pilotes adèquats arrivent....idem pour protools (pilotes pour les modules HD externes en PCI)...


----------



## mtieu (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

qqun aurait-il un problème avec final cut express 4 ? La commande Lister & Transférer ne fonctionne plus depuis que j'ai installé SL.

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Bobski64 (6 Mars 2010)

Demande de Roseta
Acrobat pro


----------



## Jacques L (6 Mars 2010)

Chez moi, acrobat pro 8.1.5 et Distiller 8.1.3 fonctionnent sans problème et sans rosetta :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Chez moi, acrobat pro 8.1.5 et Distiller 8.1.3 fonctionnent sans problème et sans rosetta :mouais:



Encore heureux, Adobe Reader 8 et Adobe Acrobat Pro 8 furent les premières déclinaisons pour Mac à processeur Intel.

Comme souvent chez Adobe, il existe une version dédiée PPC et une version Intel. Ne pas se mélanger les pinceaux.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Safari avec 10.6.3 n'aime pas du tout Facebook !
Des erreurs toutes les 6 minutes environ&#8230;
Et impossible de naviguer dessus.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Safari avec 10.6.3 n'aime pas du tout Facebook !
> Des erreurs toutes les 6 minutes environ
> Et impossible de naviguer dessus.



Pour aucun problème de fonctionnement constaté après plus d'une heure dessus.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

J'ai pas bien compris ta phrase...  Tu as Safari 4.0.5 et SL 10.6.3 ?


----------



## Télémac (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

deux iMac Intel  2,4 Ghz 4 Ram sous 10.6.3

Photoshop element 6  ne démarre pas sur une machine et fonctionne parfaitement sur la seconde.

Compressor plante sur une machine et pas sur l'autre.

les logiciels à problèmes sont sur la même machine.


----------



## bob41 (27 Mai 2010)

J'ai lu presque attentivement la liste gigantesque des logiciels testés sur snow...et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire pour office 2004 ?
Un commercial Apple m'a dit qu'avec snow léopard il fallait passer à office 2008 car le office 2004 ne fonctionnait pas bien
quels avis ?


----------



## Télémac (27 Mai 2010)

Télémac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> deux iMac Intel  2,4 Ghz 4 Ram sous 10.6.3
> 
> ...




Bonjour

auto-réponse modificative :

Photoshop element 6 fonctionne maintenant ( il ne trouvait pas le numéro de licence de la carte mère qui avait été remplacée sous garantie)

compressor également (suite à une re-installation  compliquée au départ du  DVD)


----------



## qsdfg (27 Mai 2010)

bob41 a dit:


> J'ai lu presque attentivement la liste gigantesque des logiciels testés sur snow...et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire pour office 2004 ?
> Un commercial Apple m'a dit qu'avec snow léopard il fallait passer à office 2008 car le office 2004 ne fonctionnait pas bien
> quels avis ?



J'utilise (un ancêtre) Office 2004 et tout est normal (sauf une fois, avec un fichier Excel qui refusait de s'ouvrir. Je l'ai fait via OpenOffice.



Télémac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> auto-réponse modificative :
> 
> ...



J'utilise encore un ancêtre   PhotoShop Elements 4.0.1 qui *contrairement à ce qui est dit ici*, fonctionne très bien.


----------



## effoworld (29 Mai 2010)

coucou les gars j ai mon imac qui a deja plus de 2 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et je compte me passer de leopard à snow leopard
est ce un bon conseil ?

puis j ai photoshop CS3 .. j espere que ca va  pas trop buggé ..


----------



## lutti522 (5 Juin 2010)

et pour ce qu'est de Iwork09 je suppose qu'il est compatible qd même nan? Parce que moi j'ai une soucis avec la suite Iwork09


----------



## Jacques L (6 Juin 2010)

lutti522 a dit:


> et pour ce qu'est de Iwork09 je suppose qu'il est compatible qd même nan? Parce que moi j'ai une soucis avec la suite Iwork09


Oui Iwork fonctionne avec SL, mais difficile de t'aider avec aussi peu d'éléments, alors quel ordi, quelle mémoire, quelle version de SL etc. et quelle sorte de soucis? :mouais:


----------



## looyl (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai une petite question pour vous : savez vous le finder est moins "buggé" sous SL 10.6.3 ? principalement au niveau des erreurs 36 en cas de transfert de fichier vers un DD externe !

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2010)

looyl a dit:


> principalement au niveau des erreurs 36 en cas de transfert de fichier vers un DD externe !



Depuis que je suis sous 10.6.3, je n'ai plus ce problème.


----------



## looyl (8 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Depuis que je suis sous 10.6.3, je n'ai plus ce problème.


 Merci,

Je vais enfin pouvoir passer à 10.6.3 et mettre les appli qui vont avec (aperture 3, safari 5...)
Au pire y'a pathfinder


----------



## mondlinux (1 Septembre 2010)

bob41 a dit:


> J'ai lu presque attentivement la liste gigantesque des logiciels testés sur snow...et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire pour office 2004 ?
> Un commercial Apple m'a dit qu'avec snow léopard il fallait passer à office 2008 car le office 2004 ne fonctionnait pas bien
> quels avis ?



Office 2008 m'a salement planté.
J'ai laisser tomber pour me rabattre sur OpenOffice (3.2.1) qui s'est nettement amélioré et tourne sans aucun problème...


----------



## qsdfg (1 Septembre 2010)

J'utilise *Office 2004 avec Snow Léopard*, et avec mon utilisation, simple, je n'ai pas de problème.


----------



## juliengoestony (13 Novembre 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'utilise *Office 2004 avec Snow Léopard*, et avec mon utilisation, simple, je n'ai pas de problème.


Salut,

Quelle est ta configuration? RAM, ghz. 
Merci


----------



## Madalvée (13 Novembre 2010)

Je tournais avec sur MacBook 2007 puis mini 2010 et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.


----------



## qsdfg (14 Novembre 2010)

juliengoestony a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Quelle est ta configuration? RAM, ghz.
> Merci


Bonjour, 4 giga, dont 2 attribués à XP.


----------



## juliengoestony (17 Novembre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je tournais avec sur MacBook 2007 puis mini 2010 et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.



OK
Mais combien de GO? J'hésite à passer en Snow L. 
A l'Apple store ils me disent que ça risque de ramer. J'ai 1 GO.
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Novembre 2010)

juliengoestony a dit:


> Mais combien de GO? J'hésite à passer en Snow L.
> A l'Apple store ils me disent que ça risque de ramer. J'ai 1 GO.


Ils ont raison : 2 Go est un minimum pour être confortable (et 4 Go pour être optimal).


----------



## franky rabbit (18 Novembre 2010)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice:
> 
> iStat Menus
> XMarks
> ...



Pas d'accord ! Les deux dernières versions de Growl ne rendent plus Time Machine stable du tout, au risque de planter littéralement la sauvegarde voire le système ! Depuis que j'ai désinstallé Growl tout est redevenu normal... c'est-à-dire comme quand j'ai reçu ma machine il y a un mois et demi. J'avais testé Growmail également et la dernière MAJ Snow Leopard m'a donné du fils à retordre ! Après 3 démarrages laborieux le système a désactivé Growmail que j'ai dû désinstaller manuellement par la suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




bob41 a dit:


> J'ai lu presque attentivement la liste gigantesque des logiciels testés sur snow...et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire pour office 2004 ?
> Un commercial Apple m'a dit qu'avec snow léopard il fallait passer à office 2008 car le office 2004 ne fonctionnait pas bien
> quels avis ?



Office 2011 est beaucoup mieux !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Novembre 2010)

franky rabbit a dit:


> J'avais testé Growmail également et la dernière MAJ Snow Leopard m'a donné du fils à retordre ! Après 3 démarrages laborieux le système a désactivé Growmail que j'ai dû désinstaller manuellement par la suite.


Tu aurais dû lire ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/plug-in-letterbox-499252.html


Et Growl 1.2.1 fonctionne habituellement très bien sous 10.6.5.


----------



## franky rabbit (18 Novembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu aurais dû lire ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/plug-in-letterbox-499252.html
> 
> 
> Et Growl 1.2.1 fonctionne habituellement très bien sous 10.6.5.



"Habituellement" !!! :love: Ca laisse une sacré place au doute en informatique !
En ce qui me concerne j'ai fait place nette (exit Growl et growmail) et maintenant tout va parfaitement bien... Time Machine fonctionne sans aucune entrave et Snow Leopard 10.6.5 ne me fait plus de coup de calgon. Je constate seulement ce que je vois... 

Votre humble serviteur


----------



## Léonet (28 Novembre 2010)

Il a été demandé Rosetta pour Photoshop CS


----------



## david1460 (12 Janvier 2011)

Jackyno a dit:


> Modem de chez Wana (Maroc) ils fonctionnent sur OS X 10.5 et depuis que j'ai installé "Snow Léopard" et la mise à jour 10.6.2 ils n'est plus possible de les faire fonctionner (installation) Pensez-vous avoir une solution ou faut-il attendre des nouvelles mises à jours.


*Le driver  LG LDU-1900D pour snow leopard:**

http://monmac.freehostia.com/?p=75
*


----------



## allmixed (27 Janvier 2011)

Pic2icon marche pas


----------

